# كتاب قراته ((يسوع يهوه)) للاخ برسوم ميخائيل



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*يهوه إله العهد القديم وإله شعب إسرائيل 

هو يسوع العهد الجديد

يهوه

بين الكتاب المقدس والمدعين بأنهم شهود يهوه

بقلم

برسوم ميخائيل

1986

الفهرس


اهدأ صفحة بيت الله

أكرمنا الرب المبارك بكتاب عظيم يعالج شخصية الرب يسوع المسيح من جهة لاهوته، ويثبت فيه خادم الرب الراحل الأخ برسوم ميخائيل واعتماداً على الكتاب المقدس فقط أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو (يهوه إِيلوهيم) إله شعب إسرائيل.

فبكل سرور وشكر نقدمه لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة، كسيف للروح يتسلحوا به وخاصة ممن تعرض منهم لتشكيك روحي من قبل جماعة شهود يهوه ومن ماثلهم وشابههم من البدع والأديان البشرية المعادية لتجسد وتأنس يهوه في ربنا يسوع المسيح. ولا يفوتنا هنا أيضاً أن نتوجه لله بالشكر من أجل الأخت a.s على خدمتها القلبية للرب وطباعتها لهذا الكتاب عالمين أن أجرها هو من عند الرب وحده ونصلي أن يتمجد الرب في حياتها وحياة كل من سيقرأ فصول هذا الكتاب.

* تمهيد:

الفصل الأول – عجز العقل عن معرفة الله بدون إعلان منه تعالى عن ذاته

الفصل الثاني – لزوم العقل مع إعلان الله عن ذاته

الفصل الثالث – لزوم الإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته

الفصل الرابع – الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان الله عن ذاته

الفصل الخامس – أسماء الله العبرانية في التوراة

* الباب الأول 

وحدانية الله:

الفصل الأول – الإعلان الصريح

الفصل الثاني – صيغة المفرد في بعض أسماء الله

الفصل الثالث – صيغة المفرد في بعض الضمائر المشيرة لله

الباب الثاني 

أقانيم الله الواحد:

الفصل الأول – صيغة الجمع في بعض أسماء الله

الفصل الثاني – الصيغتان والإعلان الصريح

الفصل الثالث – صيغة الجمع في بعض الضمائر المشيرة لله، والإعلان الصريح

الباب الثالث: الثالوث الأقدس كإلهنا الواحد من الأزل وإلى الأبد

الفصل الأول – المزمور الثاني. الأقانيم كالله الواحد منذ الأزل 

الفصل الثاني – أمثال 4:30. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الأزل وفي العمل

الفصل الثالث – أمثال 20:1-28، 12:8-31. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الأزل وفي الخلق

الفصل الرابع – ميخا 2:5-4، دانيآل 9:7. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الأزل وفي التجسد

الفصل الخامس – مزمور 12:102-27. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الخلقين القديم والجديد

الفصل السادس – إشعياء 7:63-14. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في ظهورات الابن

الفصل السابع – مزمور 6:95-11. الأقانيم كالله الواحد المجرَّب من إسرائيل 

الفصل الثامن – إشعياء 12:48-16. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في إرسالية الابن

الفصل التاسع – مزمور 6:40-8. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في تجسد الابن

الفصل العاشر – خروج 6:3. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الفداء

الفصل الحادي عشر – الأقانيم كالله الواحد في الخلاص

الفصل الثاني عشر – مزمور 110. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في تمجيد الابن

الفصل الثالث عشر – يوئيل 27:2-32. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في سكب الروح

الفصل الرابع عشر – عدد 4:23و16، 2:24. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في خدمة شعبه

الفصل الخامس عشر – إشعياء 1:6-10. الأقانيم كالله الواحد معبوداً علي عرشه

الفصل السادس عشر – زكريا 8:2-13، 1:3و2، 8:4و9. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في القضاء

الفصل السابع عشر – مزمور 6:45و7. الأقانيم كالله الواحد في المُلك

الفصل الثامن عشر – مزمور 7:97. في سجود الملائكة للابن

الباب الرابع: الابن ليس هو ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة ولا غيره من الملائكة

الفصل الأول – الابن ليس هو ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة

الفصل الثاني – الابن ليس ملاكاً من الملائكة

الباب الخامس: الابن هو يهوه

الفصل الأول – الابن هو يهوه إيلوهيم

الفصل الثاني – الابن هو يهوه القادر علي كل شيء

الفصل الثالث - الابن هو يهوه العالم بكل شيء

الفصل الرابع - الابن هو يهوه الموجود في كل الوجود

الفصل الخامس - الابن هو يهوه إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب

الفصل السادس - الابن هو يهوه الذي باسمه يُفعل كل شيء

الفصل السابع - الابن هو يهوه المكفَّر عن شعبه

الفصل الثامن - الابن هو يهوه مقتنى شعبه

الفصل التاسع - الابن هو يهوه الذي الرسل رسله والأنبياء أنبياؤه

الفصل العاشر - الابن هو يهوه الذي الخدام خدامه والكل عبيده

الفصل الحادي عشر - الابن هو يهوه الذي الوصايا وصاياه

الفصل الثاني عشر - الابن هو يهوه الذي موضوع إيمان شعبه

الفصل الثالث عشر - الابن هو يهوه مانح التوبة والإيمان

الفصل الرابع عشر - الابن هو يهوه موضوع محبة قلوب شعبه

الفصل الخامس عشر - الابن هو يهوه حجر أساس وصخرة خلاص الذين يؤمنون به

الفصل السادس عشر - الابن هو يهوه حجر عثرة وعلة هلاك المرتدين عنه

الفصل السابع عشر - الابن هو يهوه مانح الغفران

الفصل الثامن عشر - الابن هو يهوه المدعو باسمه

الفصل التاسع عشر - الابن هو يهوه مقدَّس شعبه

الفصل العشرون - الابن هو يهوه مانح الشفاء

الفصل الحادي والعشرون - الابن هو يهوه الذي الشعب شعبه

الفصل الثاني والعشرون - الابن هو يهوه الذي القديسون قديسوه

الفصل الثالث والعشرون - الابن هو يهوه الذي الشهود شهوده

الفصل الرابع والعشرون - الابن هو يهوه آخذ الأرواح من الأجساد

الفصل الخامس والعشرون - الابن هو يهوه الذي سيجازي كل واحد

الخلاصة:

أولاً – أقانيم ثلاثة لإله واحد

ثانياً – لاهوت الابن وناسوته

ثالثاً – عدم محدودية الأقانيم ووحدتهم معاً كالله الواحد

رابعاً – السر وغموضه

خامساً – كيف نعامل المدعين بأنهم شهود يهوه؟

المقدمة


ينكر المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه ثالوث أقانيم الله الواحد، أو أن الابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله، كما أن الآب هو الله لأن الثلاثة هم الله الواحد. ويعلمون بفناء الخلائق الروحية أو العاقلة كالملائكة والبشر إلا بشرط الطاعة. وبالتبعية ينكرون جهنم وخلود العذاب فيها في حين يشدِّدون على خلود المادة. وكل تعاليمهم تنحصر في وحدانية لله مجرَّدة، وجنة خلد أرضية، وفكرة مشوشة عن السماء للأموات منهم.

وقد أفسحنا المجال للكتاب المقدس وحده للرد عليهم لأنه المرجع الإلهي الذي يواجههم بكل ما يقاومونه من حقائق. ومع أنهم يبالغون في التظاهر بالرجوع إليه كالمستند ولكن ليس ذلك منهم إلا ليتمكنوا من النيل منه بمعاولهم الهدَّامة لتقويض أركانه، ولكن هيهات لهم أن ينالوا من هذا الصخر الإلهي الوطيد.

ولك، أيها القارىء العزيز، في نهاية هذا الكتاب، خلاصة الموضوع في شواهد. فإذا اقتحمك المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه فاطلب منهم أن يستخرجوا من الجدول ما جاء فيه من شواهد في التوراة عن يهوه ثم ما يقابلها في الإنجيل عن الابن. وإن لم يعترفوا بناء على هذه الشواهد، بأن الابن هو يهوه أطلب منهم أن يخرجوا من بيتك في الحال عملاً بقول الوحي على فم الرسول « فلا تقبلوه في البيت، ولا تقولوا له سلامٌ » (يوحنا الثانية 10 ).

وفي يدي إلهنا الواحد المثلث الأقانيم نستودع هذا الكتاب حتى يعمل الآب بمحبته والابن بقيمة كفارته والروح القدس بقوته في نفوس القراء الأعزاء لملء قلوبهم بيقين الإيمان المسيحي القويم. وله كل المجد،

برسوم ميخائيل


تمهيد

الفصل الأول

عجز العقل عن معرفة الله بدون إعلان منه تعالى عن ذاته

إن السبب الحقيقي الذي حدا بهؤلاء القوم وبأمثالهم لرفض حقيقة ثالوث أقانيم الله الواحد ليس هو كما يدعون عدم ورود شيء عنها في الكتاب المقدس، إذ لم يوح بكتاب الله هذا من أوله لآخره إلا لإعلان الله في حقيقته هذه، لكن السبب الحقيقي هو توهمهم أنها تتعارض مع منطق العقل السليم (كتابهم المسمى الحق يحرركم ص 30 سطر 13-16 وكتابهم المسمى ليكن الله صادقا ص 104 سطر 14-15).

ولكن لا يصح القول في مثل هذه الحقيقة أنها تتعارض مع العقل بل أنها تفوقه، لأن العقل لم يعط لنا لنفهم به الخالق بل الخليقة لاستغلال فوائدها. ولكن الإنسان لمّا حكم عقله في الخليقة ورأى أنه وُفق لفهم بعض نواميسها أخذه العجب وتصلف وتوهم في عقله المقدرة على فهم الله نفسه فتحول بعقله عن الخليقة إلى خالقها وأخذ يحكم عقله في خالقه محاولاً تفهمه. ولكن هيهات للعقل البشرى المخلوق المحدود أن يفهم الله خالقه الغير المحدود. وإلا، فهلم امتحن طاقة العقل في فهم الله بمحاولة تفهم، لا ذات الله في وحدانية لاهوته وتثليث أقانيمه، بل فقط في شيء من متعلقاته تعالى كمكان أو زمان وجوده مثلاً، لنرى أقادر عقلنا البشرى على تفهم الله أم عاجز؟

إنه من المسلَّم به بداهة أن الله غير محدود ومن ثم فلابد وأن تكون دائرة وجوده، إن جاز التعبير، غير محدودة أيضاً. فكر معنا إذاً في هذا ولنمتحن طاقة العقل في فهمه. ولكننا نخشى أن تخسر عقولنا قبل أن نفهم شيئاً لأننا لن نصل إلى نهاية فنعود بلا فهم لمكان وجود الله. فكيف إذن يمكننا أن نفهم الله نفسه الذي يحوى كل مكان ولا يحده مكان؟ لذلك قيل في التوراة للإنسان « أ إلى عمق الله تتصل، أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟ هو أعلى من السماوات، فماذا عساك أن تفعل؟ أعمق من الهاوية، فماذا تدرى؟ أطول من الأرض طوله، وأعرض من البحر » (أيوب 7:11-9) وهكذا من جهة زمان وجود الله فلنرجع بعقولنا قبل أن يبدأ الزمن بملايين ملايين السنين ولندخل بعقولنا إلى أعماق الأزل ولننطلق إلى الأزل السحيق ثم إلى ما هو أبعد من ذلك في الأسبقية فلن نجد بداءة لزمان وجود الله. ثم لننطلق إلى الأبد المديد ولنسر فيه بعقولنا ما شئنا إلى الأمام فلن نجد لمستقبل الله نهاية ولا لأبديته حداً. لذلك قيل في التوراة « هوذا الله عظيمٌ ولا نعرفه وعدد سنيه لا يُفحص » (أيوب 26:36). فالأولى بنا، إذن، أن نردع عقولنا ونمنعها عن التوغل في ذات الله لئلا نخسرها ونخسر الله ونخسر أنفسنا فقد قيل أيضاً في التوراة « القدير لا ندركه » (أيوب 23:37).

الفصل الثاني

لزوم العقل مع إعلان الله عن ذاته

ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن نلغى عقولنا من جهة الله، لأن الله مقدَّم نفسه للخلائق العاقلة وليس للعديمة العقل. ولذلك إذ قصد أن نكون نحن البشر في علاقة روحية أدبية واعية معه ميزنا عن البهائم بخلقنا على صورته (تكوين 26:1) إذ نفخ فينا « نسمة » أو روح « حياة » (تكوين 7:2). إذ لم تكن هذه النفخة كنسيم أو ريح إلا رمزاً للروح التي دخلتنا من الله بالنفخة لأن كلمة ريح أو روح في أصلهما العبراني واحد، ويترجم الأصل لأحدهما طبقاً للقرينة. فبهذه النفخة التي لم ينفخها الله في البهائم ولا في الطيور ولا في الأسماك (تكوين 20:1و21و24و25) صار لكل منّا روح (تسالونيكي الأولى23:5، كورنثوس الثانية 1:7) عاقلة (كورنثوس الأولى 11:2) ناطقة (كورنثوس الأولى 14:14) خالدة (متى 28:10، رؤيا 9:6و10، مزمور 5:31، أعمال 59:7و60، لوقا 37:20و38، عبرانيين 23:21) على صورة الله (تكوين 26:1و27، يعقوب 9:3) الروح (يوحنا 24:4) العاقل (رومية 27:16، يهوذا 25) الناطق (إرميا 4:1) الخالد (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:6، رؤيا 14:5). لذلك قيل عن الله أنه أبو البشر (إشعياء 8:64، ملاخي 10:2)، أبو أرواحهم لا أجسادهم (عبرانيين 9:12)، وقيل عن البشر أنهم أبناء الله (متى 28:21-32، لوقا 11:15-32، 38:4) أو بلغة أحد الشعراء « ذرية الله » (أعمال 28:17و29). وبإضافة الضمير في حادثة السقوط إلى هذه الروح (تكوين 22:3) أصبح لها قوى أدبية في وعيها. والإنسان، رغم سقوطه، أصبح بها مضافاً إليها الضمير، معداً لمعرفة الله (إشعياء 24:29) من كتاب الخليقة (مرقس 1:19-6، رومية 18:1-20) وكتاب الوحي (مزمور 7:19-14، يوحنا 9:8، عبرانيين 12:4و13) ومسئول عن التوبة إلى الله والإيمان بابنه (أعمال 21:20) لنوال نعمة الخلاص من العقوبة الجهنمية (يوحنا 16:3) والعبودية للخطية (أعمال 9:15)، ومسئول عن الطاعة لله (بطرس الأولى 14:1-17) وتقديم العبادة له (تسالونيكي الأولى 9:1و10). وله قيامة بعد الموت (يوحنا 28:5و29) ويوم دين يدان فيه (أعمال 31:17، رؤيا 20)، وله ثواب ودخول إلى السماء في حالة الإيمان (متى 12:5، يوحنا 1:14-3، رؤيا 4و5) وله عقاب وعذاب في جهنم النار في حالة عدم الإيمان (مرقس 42:9-48، رؤيا 11:20-15). 

أمّا البهائم فلعدم حصولها على هذه الروح العاقلة، إذ لم ينفخ الله فيها، ليس الله أباً لها ولا هي من أبنائه، ولا مقدرة لها على التعرف به ولا هي مسئولة أمامه عن توبة أو إيمان أو طاعة أو عبادة، وليس لها قيامة ولا يوم دين، وليس لها ذهاب إلى السماء أو إلى الجحيم. ومن ثم ليس لها مدارس ولا علوم، ولا اكتشافات، ولا اختراعات، ولا كنائس، ولا نواميس، ولا حكومات ولا شرائع. وبالاختصار ليست مسئولة عن دين أو أدب أو علم أو سياسة لعجزها عن ذلك بسبب عدم حصولها على الروح العاقلة التي بها ميزنا الله عن البهائم في مسئولية الخضوع له وامتياز التسلط عليها وعلى كل الخليقة.

ولذلك يقول بلدد الشوحي « تعقلوا » أي استعملوا عقولكم التي ميزكم الله بها عن البهائم « وبعد نتكلم. لماذا حُسِبنا كالبهيمة، » العديمة العقل « وتنجَّسنا » أي انحطت قيمتنا إلى مستوى البهائم العديمة العقل « في عيونكم؟ » (أيوب 2:18و3). ولذلك قيل أيضاً عن تميز الإنسان عن الحيوان بهذه الروح العاقلة التي حصل عليها من الله بنفخته تعالى فيه « ولكن في الناس روحاً، ونسمة » أي الروح المعطاة لهم بالنفخة من « القدير تُعقَّلهم » (أيوب 8:32). ولذلك قيل أيضاً عن الله أنه « الذي » بهذه الروح العاقلة التي نفخها فينا « يُعَلَّمُنا أكثر من وحوش الأرض، ويجعلنا أحكم من طيور السماء؟ » (أيوب 11:35).

ومن ثم فالإنسان الذي يلغى عقله يحط نفسه إلى مستوى البهائم كما يقول النبي « إنسانٌ في كرامةٍ ولا يفهم يشبه البهائم التي تُباد » (مزمور 20:49). لأن ميزة الإنسان عن البهيم هي الروح التي تفهم ولا تباد أي العاقلة والخالدة.

ولكي نفهم لزوم العقل ومكانته بالنسبة لمعرفة الله، لنفرض أن إنساناً قصد بالشرح أو الإيضاح أو الإعلان عن نفسه أن يعرف حيواناً بنفسه فهل يستطيع الحيوان أن يعرفه بهذه الطريقة؟ أبداً. ولماذا؟ لأنه ليس للحيوان عقل يفهم به الشرح أو الإيضاح أو الإعلان. ثم لنفرض أن هذا الإنسان وقف أمام صاحب عقلية جبارة، ودون أن يعرفه بنفسه، طلب منه أن يستعمل عقله الجبار في معرفته من تلقاء نفسه فهل يستطيع صاحب هذه العقلية أن يعرفه من تلقاء نفسه؟ أبداً. ولماذا؟ لأن ذلك الإنسان لم يعرَّفه بنفسه، فإذا كان إعلان الإنسان ذاته لنا أمراً ضرورياً لتعرفنا عليه مهما كانت رجاحة عقولنا فكم وكم يكون إعلان الله ذاته لنا أكثر ضرورة لتعرفنا عليه « لأننا نحن من أمسٍ ولا نعلم » (أيوب 9:8) كما قال الرجل المتواضع بلدد الشوحي.

الفصل الثالث

لزوم الإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته

ولكن هناك شيء آخر يتساوى في الأهمية مع ضرورة إعلان الله ذاته لنا، ألا وهو لزوم تصديقنا هذا الإعلان. لأنه مادام الله قد تفضل وأعلن لنا ذاته وعرفنا بنفسه، ومادام تعالى لا يمكن أن يكذب، فعلينا، أن نصدق الله الصادق في كل ما قاله عن نفسه.

وإن قيل، هذا تسليم أعمى. قلنا إنه تسليم حقاً. ولكنه ليس تسليماً أعمى بل بصيراً. لأنه ليس انقياداً للإنسان الذي يجهل الله وأموره بل هو انقياد لله العارف بنفسه وبكل أموره، وكشأن الأطفال في تصديقهم لآبائهم في كل ما يقولونه لهم هكذا يجب أن يكون شأن الإنسان في تصديقه لله في كل ما يقوله له عن نفسه وعن غيره كما قيل « وفي تلك الساعة تهلَّل يسوع بالروح وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب، رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء » أي المغرورين في عقولهم لمعرفة الله بدون إعلان منه لهم عن ذاته.

« وأعلنتها للأطفال » أي الذين يصدقون أقوال الله في إعلانه عن ذاته لهم تصديق الأطفال لآبائهم.

« نعم أيها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسرَّة أمامك » (لوقا 21:10) إذ في هذا التصديق إكرامه كموضع ثقة. ولذلك يقول داود النبي والملك المتواضع « يارب، لم يرتفع قلبي، ولم تستعل عيناي، ولم أسلك في العظائم، ولا في عجائب فوقى. بل هدّأت وسكَّتُّ نفسي كفطيمٍ نحو أمه » (مزمور 1:131و2) أمّا إذا لم نصدق الله تصديق الأولاد لآبائهم فقد صرنا بلا عقول، وبلا إيمان، وبلا إله، وبلا مسيح، وبلا رجاء كما قال ربنا يسوع أيضا « الحق أقول لكم: إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات » (متى 3:18).

ولكن هل أعلن الله ذاته لنا؟ نعم والحمد لله. وذلك في كتابه المقدس الذي هو التوراة والإنجيل.

الفصل الرابع

الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان الله عن ذاته

ولكن ما هي الأدلة التي تثبت لنا أن الكتاب المقدس موحى به من الله وليس تأليفاً بشرياً؟ كثيرة ودامغة نكتفي بثلاثة منها:

الدليل الأول

وحدة موضوعه: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي تميز بوحدة موضوعه من أوله إلى آخره مع كثرة وتباين أجزائه. وهذا الموضوع الواحد هو ”الابن“ في علاقته مع الآب كأبيه، ومع الروح القدس كروحه وروح أبيه. ومع الملائكة كخلائقه وخدامه، ومع الشياطين كديَّانهم، ومع البشر كالمخلص للذين يؤمنون به، وكالديان للذين لا يؤمنون. لذلك قيل في قلب التوراة « قبَّلوا » بمعنى أِقبلوا « الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق. لأنه عن قليلٍ يتقد غضبه. طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه » (مزمور 12:2) كما قيل في قلب الإنجيل « الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله » (يوحنا 36:3). هذا هو موضوعه الواحد الذي لم يحد عنه مع أنه لم يوح به في جزء واحد لنبي واحد في زمن واحد بل في ستة وستين جزء لأربعين نبياً خلال عشرين قرناً، في حين لم يوح لأي نبي في جزئه الذي أعطيه إلا بجزء من الموضوع أو ببعض أجزائه دون علم له بباقي أجزاء الموضوع ولا بذات الموضوع. إذ كانوا كلهم يهوداً موحدين بينما كان الموضوع هو ثالوث أقانيم الله الواحد. فلمّا اكتملت كل الأجزاء وظهرت مكملة وموضحة لموضوع واحد لم يكن لهم علم به، كان ذلك معجزة باهرة أثبتت وحي الكتاب وأنه إعلان الله عن ذاته. ومثل ذلك كمثل عدة حمالين حمل كل منهم جزءاً واحداً من قطعة أثاث إلى مكان تركيبها في حين لم يكن يفهم أحد هؤلاء الحمالين ما هو الجزء الذي يحمله ولا الشيء الذي يحمله حتى وصلت كل الأجزاء وركبت منها قطعة الأثاث الواحدة حينئذ فهم الجزء وفهم الكل. وكما لم يفهم هذه القطعة من الأصل إلا صانعها ومرسل أجزائها ومركبها في مكانها وإذ ركبت حينئذ فهمها الكل كما كان يفهمها هو، هكذا الكتاب المقدس أيضاً. فلم يكن يعرف موضوعه الواحد إلا الله الذي بروحه أوحى بأجزائه الستة والستين في العشرين قرناً للأربعين نبياً، والذي جمع الأجزاء إلى بعضها فبرز الكتاب وبرز موضوعه وعرفه الكل كما كان يعرفه الله فليس، إذن، غير روح الله كاتباً حقيقياً للكتاب الذي أيدي كتبته لأن « أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله » (كورنثوس الأولى 11:2). وعندما برز هذا الموضوع، إذا بنا وجهاً لوجه في كل الكتاب بأسفاره التاريخية والشعرية والنبوية والتعليمية أمام الله في وحدة لاهوته وتثليث أقانيمه، هذا التثليث الذي لم يكن معلوماً بالمرة للأنبياء الموحى إليهم به. لذلك يقول الرسول بطرس « لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس » (بطرس الثانية 21:1) هذا هو الكتاب في معجزة وحدة موضوعه التي تقوم دليلاً أولياً على وحيه من الله وعلى أنه إعلان الله عن ذاته للبشر.

الدليل الثاني

قوة تأثيره: إنه أيضاً الكتاب الوحيد الذي لازمته قوة تأثير إلهية في كل الذين قبلوه قلبياً في صميم موضوعه، ألا وهو الابن في حقيقة لاهوته وفوائد موته. فبعد عيشة النجاسة والإجرام أحيت هذه القوة نفوسهم بحياة جديدة من الله في المسيح ابنه المقام من الأموات، وأخذت في تجديد وتشديد قواهم الروحية وتقديسهم لله، وتزويدهم أيضاً بمواهب روحية تساعد على انتشار تأثيره في سواهم مما جعل فارقاً ملموساً منظوراً بين هؤلاء الذين قبلوه والذين لم يقبلوه كما قيل « وأمّا كل الذين قبلوه » أي قبلوا الابن الذي هو موضوع الكتاب « أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باسمه » (يوحنا 12:1) ثم قيل « بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد إبليس: كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله، وكذا من لا يحب أخاه » (يوحنا الأولى 10:3) وقيل « فالذي يمنحكم الروح، ويعمل قوَّات فيكم، أبأعمال الناموس أم بخبر الإيمان؟ » (غلاطية 5:3) يقصد الإيمان بالابن. وهذا الفارق الواقعي الملموس الذي ميز الذين قبلوا الكتاب في صميم موضوعه ألا وهو الابن عن الذين لم يقبلوه هو دليل واقعي ملموس على أنه وحي الله وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر.

الدليل الثالث

نبواته: إنه أيضاً الكتاب الوحيد الذي سبق فأنبأ بنبوات قد تمت فعلاً وهي قائمة أمام عيوننا، وبأخرى لا زالت تتم أمام عيوننا على مر الزمن حتى الآن مما يدل على أنه وحي الله الذي لا يعرف أحد غيره النهاية من البداية لذلك قيل عن نبوة الكتاب « في النهاية تتكلم ولا تكذب. إن توانت فانتظرها لأنها ستأتي إتياناً ولا تتأخر » (حبقوق 3:2)، ومن ثم فسنأتي، على سبيل المثال، على أربع نبوات فقط تمت ولا تزال بقيتها تتم على مر الزمن بشهادة التاريخ والواقع كدليل مادي واقعي ملموس على أن الكتاب هو وحي الله وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر.

النبوة الأولى

عن المسيح: فقد سبق الكتاب وأنبأ عن المسيح بكل ما سجلت الأناجيل وقوعه بالفعل. فأنبأ عن ولادته من امرأة بغير رجل (قابل تكوين 15:3 مع غلاطية 4:4) وبأن هذه المرأة تكون عذراء (قابل إشعياء 14:7 مع لوقا 26:1-38، متى 18:1و22و23)، وبأن ولادته تكون في بيت لحم (قابل ميخا 2:5 مع متى 1:2و5و6، لوقا 1:2-6) وبأنه يكون محتقراً (قابل مزمور 6:22، إشعياء 3:53 مع لوقا 11:23)، وبأنه يموت ويكون تاريخ موته في سنة 483 من خروج أمر ملك فارس لبناء أورشليم (قابل دانيآل 25:9و26 مع أعمال 13:3، 23:2)، وبأنه يموت مثقوب اليدين والرجلين أي مصلوباً (قابل مزمور 16:22 مع مرقس 25:15)، وبأن صالبيه يقتسمون ثيابه وعلى لباسه يقترعون (قابل مزمور 18:22 مع يوحنا 23:19و24)، وبأن صلبه يكون بين لصين آثمين (قابل إشعياء 12:53 مع مرقس 27:15و28) وبأنه على الصليب يحتمل آلاماً من البشر لعدائهم لله بسبب شرورهم (قابل مزمور 6:22-8و12و13و16-18، زكريا 6:13، إشعياء 3:53و7، ميخا 2:5، إشعياء 6:50، مزمور 21:69 مع متى 26:27-30، يوحنا 3:19، متى 39:27-44، يوحنا 28:19-30) وبأنه على الصليب أيضاً يحتمل من يد الله آلاماً غير مدركة يكفر بها عن البشر لخلاص كل من يؤمن به بسبب محبة الله لهم (قابل زكريا 7:13، إشعياء 5:53و6و8و10، مزمور 1:22و2و14و15 مع متى 45:27و46) وبأنه تحت هذه الدينونة الإلهية يموت أيضاً عن البشر بانفصال روحه الإنسانية عن جسده (قابل مزمور 15:22، إشعياء 8:53، دانيآل 26:9 مع متى 50:27) وبأن عظماً لا يكسر منه وإنما يطعن في جنبه (قابل عدد 12:9، زكريا 10:12 مع يوحنا 31:19-37) وبأن قبره يحفر مع قبري اللصين ولكن لا يكون دفنه في قبره هذا بل في قبر شخص غني هو يوسف المشير الشريف (قابل إشعياء 9:53 مع مرقس 42:15-46) وبأنه يقوم في اليوم الثالث (قابل هوشع 2:6، يونان 17:1، 10:2 مع متى 40:12، 21:16، كورنثوس الأولى 4:15) وبأنه يصعد إلى السماوات ويجلس عن يمين الله (قابل مزمور 1:110 مع أفسس 20:1) فالكتاب الذي سبق وأنبأ بكل هذا قبل حصوله بمئات السنين والذي تم في وقته وبحذافيره هو ولا شك، كتاب الله، هو وحيه وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر.

النبوة الثانية

عن القارات: فقد سبق الكتاب وأنبأ بمستقبل الرجال الثلاثة الأولين سام وحام ويافث الذين منهم تفرقت كل شعوب الأرض وعمرت القارات.

فقال الوحي بفم نوح لحام ابنه الذي منه ومن نسله كنعان عمَّر غرب آسيا وكل أفريقيا (تكوين 6:10-10)، والذي كانت مناطقه، مع الأسف، في مقدمة المناطق التي فقدت استقلالها بسبب شره وشر ابنه كنعان، لحام هذا قيل « ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته » (تكوين 25:9)، ولكن ها هي مناطقه، والحمد لله، بدأت تكسر نير الاستعباد وستكون من أسعد البلاد ولا سيما في مُلك رب العباد (إشعياء 19و49و56).

وقال لسام الذي منه عُمَّرت قارة آسيا (تكوين 21:10-31). ومنه خرج إبراهيم خليل الله الذي منه خرج في القديم شعب الله، الشعب الذي امتلك أرض كنعان واستعبد سكانها الأصليين، والذي منه خرج أنبياء الله، وتجسد ابن الله « الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد » (تكوين 10:11 – 7:12 مع رومية 4:9و5) لسام هذا قال الوحي « مبارك الرب إله سام. وليكن كنعان عبداً لهم » (تكوين 26:9) أي أنه جعل الله، وديانة الله، ومُلك كنعان من نصيبه.

وقال ليافث الذي منه عُمَّرت قارة أوروبا (تكوين 2:10-5) « ليفتح الله ليافث فيسكن في مساكن سام، وليكن كنعان عبداً لهم » (تكوين 27:9) أي أنه جعل من نصيبه الفتوحات في حين جعل في المستقبل نصيبه الدمار (حزقيال 39، دانيآل 11، رؤيا 19).

وأليس هذا ما حصل فعلاً في أحقاب تاريخ قارات أفريقيا وآسيا وأوروبا التي لا تزال آثاره قائمة أمام عيوننا حتى الآن؟ فالكتاب الذي سلمنا هذه النبوات القديمة عن مستقبل القارات، النبوات التي نطق بها منذ 4500 سنة وسجلت على صفحات الكتاب منذ 3500 سنة والتي نرى اكتمالها ماثلاً الآن في القارات الثلاث أمام عيوننا، أليس هو، بلا شك، كتاب الله؟ أليس هو وحيه وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر؟

النبوة الثالثة

عن الإمبراطوريات: سبق الكتاب فأنبأ عن قيام الإمبراطوريات الأربع العظمى التي سادت العالم بعد سقوط إسرائيل، وسبيه إلى بابل سنة 600ق.م. وهذه الإمبراطوريات الأربع هي، كما أنبأ الكتاب وسجل التاريخ، إمبراطورية البابليين، فالفرس، فاليونان، فالرومان. فعن قيام مملكة بابل بعد سقوط إسرائيل قيل « لأنه هكذا قال الرب: هأنذا…أدفع كل يهوذا ليد ملك بابل فيسبيهم إلى بابل ويضربهم بالسيف » (إرميا 4:20) ويقول دانيآل لنبوخذنصر أول ملوك بابل بعد سقوط إسرائيل « وبعدك تقوم مملكة أخرى أصغر منك ومملكة ثالثة أخرى…وتكون مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد » (دانيآل 31:2-44 قابل أيضاً 2:7-7و17و32) ولتعيين المملكة الثانية والثالثة يقول نفس النبي « وإذا بكبش…ينطح غرباً وشمالاً وجنوباً…وبينما كنت متأملاً إذا بتيس من المعز جاء من المغرب…وضرب الكبش… » ويقول الملاك لدانيآل مفسراً « أمّا الكبش الذي رأيته ذا القرنين فهو ملوك مادي وفارس. والتيس العافي ملك اليونان » (دانيآل 1:8-8و20و22) وهنا أرتنا النبوة قيام الإمبراطوريات بالتتابع، البابليين فالفرس فاليونان. ومن ثم لم يبق لدينا حاجة لمعرفة الرابعة الصلبة كالحديد، إنها الرومان التي انقسمت إلى دول أوروبية بعضها الآن كبير وقوى والبعض الآخر صغير وضعيف ولذلك تقول النبوة عنها « فالمملكة تكون منقسمة، ويكون فيها قوة الحديد…فبعض المملكة يكون قوياً والبعض قصماً » (دانيآل 33:2و41و42) فالكتاب الذي سبق وأنبأ بأحقاب التاريخ الإمبراطوري المتتابع في العالم المتمدين قبل صيرورتها أمراً واقعاً أمام العيون بمئات وآلاف السنين أليس هو، بلا شك، كتاب الله؟ أليس هو وحيه وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر؟

النبوة الرابعة

عن الارتداد: سبق الكتاب فأنبأ بارتداد المسيحيين بالاسم عن المسيح إذ ينكرون لاهوته وقيمة موته الكفاري ومن ثم لا تكون لهم القوة الروحية الإلهية للتقوى لأن سر التقوى العظيم في ذاته وفي فعله في النفوس هو « الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، … » (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:3) ولذلك أنبأ الكتاب أنه « ستأتي أزمنة صعبة » وقد أتت وها نحن فيها « لأن الناس » يقصد المسيحيين بالاسم الذين لا فرق بينهم وبين غيرهم من الناس إلا أنهم يكونون…« لهم صورة التقوى، ولكنهم منكرون قوتها » (تيموثاوس الثانية 1:3-5) « وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم، يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكاً سريعاً. وسيتبع كثيرون تهلكاتهم » (بطرس الثانية 1:2و2) « من هنا نعلم أنها الساعة الأخيرة…هذا هو ضد المسيح، الذي ينكر الآب والابن. كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً، ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب أيضا » (يوحنا الأولى 18:2و22و23). وضمن هؤلاء المنبأ عنهم بهذه الأقوال من نحو 1900 سنة أولئك المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه، الذين نراهم الآن أمراً واقعاً أمام عيوننا. فالكتاب الذي أنبأنا عنهم وعن أمثالهم قبل ظهورهم بآلاف السنين أليس هو ولا شك، كتاب الله؟ أليس هو وحيه وإعلانه تعالى عن ذاته للبشر؟

الدليل الرابع

شهادة المسيح لوحيه: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي شهد المسيح أنه كُتب بالروح القدس. ولذلك فمهما كانت الأدلة على وحي الكتاب، فاعتمادنا الأكبر نحن المسيحيين من جهة وحيه إنما هو على شهادة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لوحيه. فقد شهد لوحي التوراة التي أوحي بها بروحه قبل مجيئه إلى العالم بالتجسد كما شهد لوحي إنجيله الذي أوحي به بروحه بعد صعوده إلى السماء بالجسد، هذه الشهادة التي هي بمثابة استلامنا الكتاب كله من يده الإلهية الكريمة. فقد قال، تبارك اسمه وتعالى، شهادة على أن كتبة التوراة موحي إليهم بروحه أن داود مثلاًً، وهو أحدهم « دعاه بالروح رباً » (متى 43:22)، كما شهد أن رسله، وأنبياءه، كتبة إنجيله، هم أيضاً موحي إليهم بروحه كما قال للذين كانوا معه منهم « إن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأمّا متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمورٍ آتيةٍ » (يوحنا 12:16و13). ولذلك يقول رسوله بولس « سر المسيح الذي في أجيال أُخر لم يُعرَّف به بنو البشر، كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح » (أفسس 4:3و5) « فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه. لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لأن مَن مِن الناس يعرف الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه؟ هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله » (كورنثوس الأولى 10:2و11).

الفصل الخامس

أسماء الله العبرانية في التوراة

وما دام قد ثبت أن الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان الله عن ذاته فهلم بنا إليه، إذن، لنفحصه من هذه الناحية ونفهمه ونؤمن به. ولنمهد لذلك بالأسماء التي سُر الله أن يعلن بها ذاته لنا في التوراة العبرانية، وهي:

1 – « إيل » ومعناه ”القدير“ ومترجم في توراتنا العربية « إله » و« الله » وكثيراً ما استعمل بمفرده لله، ولاسيما في الأسفار الشعرية، كما وبالإضافة إلى بعض أسماء الجلالة الأخرى. وقد ورد أحياناً في توراتنا العربية بنطقه العبراني كقوله « إيل بيت إيل » ومعناه ”قدير بيت القدير“ (تكوين 7:35) أو مضافاً إلى اسم شخص كجزء منه مثل « إسرائيل » ومعناه ”القدير يصارع“ لأجله (تكوين 10:35) وإلى اسم مكان مثل « فنيئيل » ومعناه ”وجه القدير“ (تكوين 30:32). وقد استعمل أيضاً للآلهة الكاذبة (مزمور 9:81) التي ألهها الوثنيون في جهلهم.

2 – « إيلوهيم » ومعناه الحرفي ”المقتدرين“. وهو صيغة جمع للاسم العبراني السالف « إيل » والذي معناه ”القدير“ ولاسم عبراني آخر هو « إيلوه » ومعناه ”يقسم أو يتعهد“. فالاسم « إيلوهيم »، إذن، يتضمن معنى القدرة والأمانة معاً. وهو ومفرده العبراني « إيلوه » لم يردا بنطقهما العبراني في توراتنا العربية. ولكنهما مترجمان فيها « إله » و« الله ». ومن حيث أنه من أول معانيه ”القدير“ لذلك كان في غاية المناسبة أن يكون هو الاسم الذي استعمل لله في أصحاح الخلق الدال على القدرة الإلهية العظيمة (رومية 20:1)، وهو الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين. وعليه كانت الأسماء « إيل » و« إيلوه » و« إيلوهيم » هي التي يغلب استعمالها لله كالخالق العظيم القدرة.

واسم الجلالة « إيلوهيم » الذي وُرد في التوراة نحو 2500 مرة، لم يستعمل فيها لله فقط بل وقد أطلقه الله في فترات على الملائكة (مزمور 7:97 مع عبرانيين 6:1)، والقضاة (مزمور 1:82و6 مع يوحنا 34:10و35) بوصفهم ممثلين له في إجراء قضائه. بل وقد استعمله الوحي أيضاً للآلهة الكاذبة التي ألهها الوثنيون في جهلهم (لاويين 4:19). لذلك عندما يستعمل لله الواحد الحقيقي تُضاف إليه عادة أداة التعريف التي يقابلها في الترجمات الإفرنجية مثلاً ابتداء الاسم بالحرف الكبير. أمّا في العربية فيميز بترجمته « الله » أو « الإله » بينما في حالة استعماله لغير الله يترجم « الآلهة » أي في صيغة جمعه الحرفية. وقد استعمل بمفرده لله كما وبالإضافة لأسماء أخرى.

3و4 – « أهيه الذي أهيه » (خروج 14:3) و« يهوه » (خروج 15:3) ولا فارق بين هذين الاسمين إلا أن الأول بصيغة المتكلم ولم يرد بنطقه العبراني في توراتنا العربية إلا في هذه المرة. أمّا الثاني أي « يهوه » فهو بصيغة الغائب وكثيراً ما وُرد بنطقه العبراني في توراتنا العربية كما في خروج 3:6، مزمور 18:83، إرميا 2:33، هوشع 5:12، عاموس 13:4، 8:5، 6:9 وكل من الاسمين مشتق من الفعل العبراني ”هافاه havah“ الذي معناه ”يوجد أو يكون أو يصير“. والاسم « أهيه » مترجم في حاشية التوراة العربية ”أكون“ والفعل « يهوه » مترجم ”يكون“ ومعناهما ”الكائن“ أو ”السرمدي“ أو ”القائم بذاته“ أو ”الواجب الوجود“. فلمّا قال تعالى بصيغة المتكلم « أهيه الذي أهيه » كأنه قصد أن يقول: أنا هو الذي أنا هو، أو أنا أنا (إشعياء 10:43و11)، أو أنا هو هو (إشعياء 10:43)، أو أنا الذي لا غيري (إشعياء 8:47) ولا تغيير لي (ملاخي 6:3) ولا تعبير عنى ومن المستحيل فهم كنهى بأكثر مما أعلن به نفسي (أمثال 4:30). وهذا عين ما قصده في الاسم « يهوه » فقط بضمير الغائب. وقد أعلن الإنجيل مدى معنى ذينك الاسمين في قوله عن الله أنه تعالى « الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي » (رؤيا 8:1، 9:4، 17:11، 5:16و7). وكل من ذينك الاسمين أيضاً مفرد وليس له جمع ولم يستعمل لغير الله. والاسم « أهيه » مترجم بمعناه الحرفي أي « أنا أنا » أو « أنا هو » أمّا الاسم « يهوه » ففي غير المواضع الوارد فيها بنطقه العبراني مترجم « الرب » غير أن نطقه العبراني الصحيح لا سبيل للوصول إليه لأن اليهود الآن في قراءتهم للتوراة لا يجرؤون على النطق بهذا الاسم ويستعيضون عن النطق به بالقول ”الاسم“ أو ”الاسم العظيم المهوب“. وقد أُدخل في الأسماء كجزء منها مثل « يهوشافاط » (ملوك الأول 2:23) وهو اسم شخص ومعناه الحرفي ”الكائن يقضى“، ومثل « يهوه شمَّه » (حزقيال 35:48) وهو اسم مكان ومعناه الحرفي ”الكائن هناك“.

والاسم « يهوه » هذا هو اسم الله في علاقته مع الإنسان، كما أن الاسم « إيلوهيم » هو اسمه تعالى في علاقته مع الخليقة. وعليه كما كان الاسم « إيلوهيم » هو الاسم المستعمل لله في أصحاح الخلق (الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين) كذلك بمجرد أن جاء دور الكلام عن الإنسان في أول الأصحاح الثاني منه، في الحال أُضيف الاسم « يهوه » المترجم « الرب » إلى الاسم « إيلوهيم » المترجم « الله » في الأصحاح الأول والمترجم « الإله » في الأصحاح الثاني بسبب إضافته إلى الاسم « الرب » فقيل « يوم عمل الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) الأرض والسماوات. كل شجر البرية لم يكن…لأن الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) لم يكن قد أمطر على الأرض، ولا كان إنسان ليعمل الأرض…وجبل الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) آدم تراباً من الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية » (تكوين 4:2-7) وعلاقة الاسم « يهوه » مع الإنسان أمر واضح في الكتاب كله. لذلك هو أيضاً اسم الله في فداء الإنسان. لأنه بمجرد أن دخلت الخطية وصار فداء الإنسان ضرورياً كان « الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) » هو الذي طلب الخطاة (تكوين 9:3-13) وهو الذي ألبسهم « أقمصة من جلد » (تكوين 21:3)، رمز ثوب البر الإلهي الذي أعده « الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) » بواسطة الذبيحة الحقيقية (رومية 21:3و22) ولذلك فأول إعلان أعلن الله به ذاته باسم « يهوه » كان للشعب القديم الذي فداه من مصر (خروج 13:3-17). فهو إذاً اسمه تعالى في علاقته مع الإنسان في الخليقة وفي إسرائيل وفي الفداء. والترجمة السبعينية ترجمته ”كيريوس“ معرفاً ومعناه الحرفي ”السيد أو الرب“.. وقد اقتبس الروح القدس هذه الكلمة اليونانية في الإنجيل بدل الكلمة العبرانية « يهوه » في التوراة.

5 – « ياه » وهو اختصار اسم « يهوه » وله طبعاً نفس المعاني ولم يستعمل لغير الله. وقد وُرد مرات بنطقه العبراني في توراتنا العربية كما في مزمور 4:68، إشعياء 4:26. وفي أغلب المواضع مترجم « الرب ». وهو اسم مفرد وليس له جمع. وكثيراً ما أُدخل في الأسماء والكلمات وهو المقطع الأول من اسم ربنا الجليل « يسوع » الذي معناه ”الكائن المخلص“ والمقطع الأخير من كلمة « هللويا » التي معناها ”سبحوا الكائن“.

6 – « شداي » جمع الكلمة ”شاد“ ومعناها ”قوة أو قدرة“. فيكون المعنى لهذا الاسم الجمع ”القوات أو أصحاب القدرة أو المقتدرون“ ومترجم في توراتنا العربية « القدير » (تكوين 1:17). وهو يقترن أحياناً باسم آخر من أسماء الجلالة السالفة مثل الاسم « إيل » فيكون « إيل شداى » ومعناه ”القدير رب القوات“ المترجم في توراتنا العربية « الله القدير ». وهو الاسم الذي كان الله معلناً به للآباء (تكوين 1:17) وليس الاسم « يهوه » (خروج 3:6). ولكن ليس المعنى أن الله لم يكن معروفاً لهم باسمه « يهوه » بل أن هذا الاسم لم يكن هو الاسم الذي سر تعالى أن يعلن به نفسه لهم أو بمعنى آخر، لم يكن هو الاسم الذي يخصهم هم.

7 – « إيليون » ومعناه ”الأعلى“ ومترجم « العلي » وهو أحياناً يستعمل وحده كما في تثنية 8:32 أو بالإضافة إلى اسم من الأسماء السالفة مثل « إيل إيليون » ومعناه ”القدير الأعلى“ ومترجم « الله العلي » كما في تكوين 20:14، أو « يهوه إيليون » ومعناه ”الكائن الأعلى“ ومترجم « الرب العلي » كما في مزمور 17:7. والاسم « إيليون » هذا المترجم « العلي » ليس هو اسم الله في علاقته مع إسرائيل فقط بل وفي علاقته مع الكل أيضاً لذلك يقال « العلي (إيليون) على كل الأرض » (مزمور 18:83).

8 – « أدوناي » أو « أدونيم » جمع الاسم ”أدون“ ومعناه ”السيد“ أو ”المولى“ ويعنى البعل أو الزوج أحياناً. ولم يرد في توراتنا العربية بنطقه وقد استعمل بمفرده لله كما وبالإضافة إلى أسماء أخرى من أسماء الجلالة كالاسم « يهوه » في قول إبراهيم « أدوناي يهوه » ومترجم في توراتنا العربية « السيد الرب » (تكوين 2:15).​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الأول

وحدانية الله

الفصل الأول

الإعلان الصريح

مهما كانت هذه الأسماء العبرانية التي أُطلقت على الله، ومهما كانت معانيها ومدلولاتها في العربية فإن الكتاب المقدس كله، توراة وإنجيل، يعلن صريحاً وأكيداً أن الله واحد. فقيل في التوراة « اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب (يهوه) إلهنا (إيلوهيم) رب (يهوه) واحد » (تثنية 4:6) وأيضاً « أليس إله (إيل) واحد خلقنا؟ » (ملاخي 10:2).

وقد تأكدت هذه الوحدانية بالإعلان عنه تعالى بأنه لا ثاني له ولا شبيه كقوله تعالى « أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر. الإله (إيلوهيم) وليس مثلي » (إشعياء 9:46) « أليس أنا الرب (يهوه) ولا إله (إيلوهيم) آخر غيري؟ إله (إيل) بار ومخلَّص. ليس سواي » (إشعياء 21:45).

كما تأكدت وحدانيته تعالى بالإعلان عنه بأنه لا شريك له كقوله تعالى « أنا الرب (يهوه) صانع كل شيء، ناشر السماوات وحدي، باسط الأرض. من معي؟ » (إشعياء 24:44).

وهذا عين ما نجده في الإنجيل، فقيل « ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله » (لوقا 19:18) وأيضاً « الإله الواحد » (يوحنا 44:5) وأيضاً « الله واحد » (رومية 30:3) وأيضاً « نعلم أن ليس إله آخر إلا واحداً » (كورنثوس الأولى 4:8) يعنى أنه لا إله إلا الواحد وأيضاً « أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسناً تفعل » (يعقوب 19:2).

الفصل الثاني

صيغة المفرد في بعض أسماء الله

ويدل أيضاً على وحدانية الله استعمال صيغة المفرد في بعض أسمائه تعالى فجاء في التوراة فقال موسى ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم: إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا لي: ما اسمه؟ فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله (إيلوهيم) لموسى: « أهيه الذي أهيه »، وقال: « هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: أهيه أرسلني إليكم »، وقال الله أيضاً لموسى: « هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: يهوه إله آبائكم، إله إبراهيم وإله إسحاق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم. هذا اسمي إلى الأبد وهذا ذكري إلى دور فدور » (خروج 13:3-15). وهنا الاسم « أهيه » والاسم « يهوه » هما بصيغة المفرد وليس لهما جمع. ومع أن الأسماء العبرانية الأخرى لها جمع إلا أنها في مواضع كثيرة استعملت لله في صيغة المفرد أيضاً. ولاشك أن قصد الله في استعماله لنفسه صيغة المفرد في بعض أسمائه هو إعلانه لوحدانيته. وقد استعمل الله لنفسه اسم الجلالة المفرد « يهوه » إعلاناً لوحدانيته من ثاني أصحاح في الكتاب المقدس ابتداء من القول: « يوم عمل الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) الأرض والسماوات الخ » (تكوين 4:2).

الفصل الثالث

صيغة المفرد في بعض الضمائر المتميزة لله

ويدل أيضاً على وحدانية الله استعمال صيغة المفرد في بعض الضمائر المشيرة لله كما في قول التوراة « فخلق الله (إيلوهيم) الإنسان على صورته » (تكوين 27:1) بضمير المفرد. وكقوله تعالى « ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع » بضمير المفرد « له معيناً نظيره » (تكوين 18:2) وكقوله تعالى أيضاً « مَن أُرسل؟ » بضمير الفرد (إشعياء 8:6). ولكن هذه الوحدانية ليست هي الوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة التي يتمسك بها المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه، لأن هذه الوحدانية غريبة عن الكتاب المقدس، بل هي وحدانية جامعة كما سيتبين من الباب الثاني*


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*


جميل  يا نيو

شكراااااا على  الكتاب الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الثاني

أقانيم الله الواحد

الفصل الأول

صيغة الجمع في بعض أسماء الله

إن الكتاب المقدس الذي أعلن أن الله واحد أعلن في ذات الوقت أن هذا الإله الواحد هو، مع وحدانيته، أكثر من واحد. لأن الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره يكلمنا عن ثلاثة على اعتبار أن كلا منهم هو هذا الإله الواحد، إذ أطلق على كل منهم أسماء الله العبرانية السالفة الذكر، ووصفه بصفات الله، وعزا إليه أعمال الله. فهو إذ يتكلم عن كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة، يتكلم عنه باعتباره أنه هو ذات الإله الواحد الذي لا إله سواه. وهؤلاء الثلاثة سماهم « الآب والابن والروح القدس » هذا هو سر أسرار الله وكتابه، السر الذي ليس في وسعنا شرحه، بل، ولله الحمد، ليس مطلوباً منّا ذلك وإنما كل المطلوب منّا كخلائق عاقلة مسئولة هو أن نصدق الله ونؤمن به فيما أعلن به ذاته لنا أي أنه تعالى واحد بينما هو ثلاثة، وثلاثة بينما هو واحد.

ولما لم يكن في الكتاب لهؤلاء الثلاثة غير أسماء الجلالة المختلفة العبرانية في التوراة واليونانية في الإنجيل، وغير الاسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الدال على التسمية الخاصة بكل منهم بمفرده والدال على نسبته الشخصية في اللاهوت الواحد للاثنين الآخرين، لما لم يكن في الكتاب غير هذه الأسماء اسم واحد مشترك لتعريفهم، اصطلح المسيحيون من قديم الزمان لمجرد التفاهم مع بعضهم ومع غيرهم على أن يطلقوا عليهم اسم”أقانيم“ الذي مفرده ”أقنوم“ وهي كلمة سريانية معناها شخص مميز عن آخر ولكنه متحد به.

ولكن ليس لكلمة أقانيم هذه مقابل في اللغة العربية يؤدى معناها الصحيح. لأن كلمة ”أشخاص“ أو ”شخصيات“ التي تقابلها في العربية تدل على ذوات منفصلة. لأن الأشخاص البشريين وإن كانوا واحداً في النوع إلا أنهم ليسوا واحداً في الذات أو الجوهر إذ لكل منهم ذاته المنفصلة وليس فقط المميزة. بينما ليس الأمر كذلك بالنسبة للأقانيم الإلهية لأنهم وإن كانوا متميزين لكنهم ليسوا منفصلين. فكل منهم، وإن تميز عن الآخرين إلا أنه ذات الإله الواحد وليس إلهاً آخر. والثلاثة معاً هم ذات هذا الإله الواحد ولا يمكن رفض هذا الإيمان بدون رفض التوراة والإنجيل الذين أعلنا متفقين على أن الآب هو الله وأن الابن هو الله وأن الروح القدس هو الله، في حين أعلنا أنه لا إله إلا واحد. وفي ذات الوقت لم يتكلما قط عن شخص آخر غير هؤلاء الثلاثة بأنه الله، إذ لم يلقبا أحداً آخر غيرهم بألقاب الله الخاصة التي هي ”أهيه ويهوه وياه“، أو يصفاه بأوصاف الله أو يعزوا إليه القيام بأعمال الله.

وتوجد أسماء إلهية مشتركة بين الثلاثة مما يدل على أنهم الله الواحد كاسم الجلالة « إيلوهيم » المترجم « الله » واسم الجلالة « يهوه » المترجم « الرب » ولكن مما يدل على تميزهم عن بعضهم في الأقنومية والنسبة إلى بعضهم نجد واحداً اسمه « الآب » وآخر اسمه – بطبيعة الحال..« الابن » أي ”ابن الآب“، وثالث اسمه – بما لا يدعو إلى الغرابة –« روح الآب » و« روح الابن » وهو بطبيعة الحال « الروح القدس » أيضاً لأنه « روح الله ».

وتوجد أيضاً أفعال إلهية مشتركة بين الثلاثة مما يدل على أنهم الله الواحد كالخلق والعناية والفداء والقضاء والمُلك ولكن مما يدل على تميزهم عن بعضهم في الأقنومية والنسبة إلى بعضهم نجد أن لكل واحد منهم عمله الخاص، أو قل ناحية تخصه في العمل الواحد، فنجد الآب مثلاً أنه الماسح والمرسل والباذل ونجد الابن أنه الممسوح أو المسيح والمرسل والمبذول، ونجد الروح القدس أنه المسحة وقوة تنفيذ الإرسالية والبذل وجعلهما ذا قوة نفاذة في النفوس.

وتميز كل منهم باسم خاص وعمل خاص يدل على تميزهم في الأقنومية رغم وحدتهم في اللاهوت، لا الوحدة النوعية بل الوحدة الذاتية الجوهرية باعتبارهم الله الواحد. وتميزهم في الأقنومية لا يقوم فقط بتمييز كل منهم عن الآخرين باسمه الخاص وعمله الخاص بل وبأنه قد استعمل في الكتاب لكل منهم بمفرده ضمائر الشخص العاقل فيعلنه متكلماً بضمير « أنا » ومخاطباً بضمير « أنت » ومتكلماً عنه بضمير « هو » وهذا يدل أيضاً على أنهم ليسوا ثلاثة أسماء أو ثلاثة صفات أو ثلاثة مظاهر لأقنوم واحد، لأن الأسماء أو الصفات أو المظاهر لا تخاطب بعضها بعضاً عن نفسها أو عن بعضها أو عن غيرها. فالآب والابن والروح القدس، إذن، ثلاثة أقانيم متميزين عن بعضهم لكنهم متحدون ببعضهم، أو ثلاثة أقانيم للإله الواحد الذي لا ثاني له ولا شبيه ولا شريك.

ومن أول ما يدل في التوراة على أن الله الواحد هو أكثر من أقنوم واحد أنه كما استعملت التوراة من الأول صيغة المفرد في بعض أسماء الله للدلالة على وحدانيته تعالى في الذات استعملت له أيضاً في البعض الآخر ومن الأول صيغة الجمع للدلالة على أقانيمه. وذلك مثل الاسم الجمع « إيلوهيم » الذي أطلق على الله من أول آية في التوراة وهي « في البدء خلق الله (إيلوهيم) السماوات والأرض » (تكوين 1:1) وأيضاً مثل الاسم الجمع « أدوناي » في قول إبراهيم لله « أيها السيد. أدوناي » (تكوين 2:15) وأيضاً مثل الاسم الجمع « شداى » في قوله تعالى « أنا الله القدير(إيل شداى) » (تكوين 1:17). ومثل هذه الأسماء الجمع في التوراة يعد بالآلاف. ولكن صيغة الجمع فيها ليست بالمرة للدلالة على وجود أكثر من إله واحد، حاشا! لأنه ليس إله إلا واحد، وإنما للدلالة على أن الله الواحد هو أكثر من أقنوم واحد. وليس في اللغة البشرية غير صيغة الجمع يمكن استعمالها للتدليل على أن الله الواحد هو أكثر من أقنوم واحد رغم أنها تبدو وكأنها تنفى أنه إله واحد. ولكن ما الحيلة وليس في لغاتنا البشرية ما يفي بالغرض الإلهي، ليس فيها كلمة جمع مفرد ومفرد جمع تدل على المعنيين المختلفين واجتماعهما معاً في كائن واحد هو الله؟ ولكن هكذا هو فقر لغاتنا في تعريف الله. لذلك عولج هذا الفقر باستعمال الصيغتين، صيغة المفرد للدلالة على وحدانية الله في الذات والجوهر. وصيغة الجمع للدلالة على أقانيمه تعالى وتميزهم عن بعضهم حال كونهم الله الواحد، حتى يثبت الأمران ولا ينفى أحدهما الآخر 

الفصل الثاني

الصيغتان والإعلان الصريح

من أشهر آيات التوراة التي استعملت فيها الصيغتان في أسماء الله للدلالة على أنه سبحانه وتعالى جمع مفرد ومفرد جمع قول موسى النبي « اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب » وهي في العبراني « يهوه » الاسم المفرد.

« إلهنا » وهي في الأصل العبراني « إيلوهيم » الاسم الجمع.

« رب (يهوه) واحد » (تثنية 4:6).

ومن أشهر آيات الإنجيل التي استعملت فيها أيضاً الصيغتان، والتي تعتبر أنها الإعلان الصريح عن الأقانيم هي قول ربنا يسوع المسيح لرسله عن الذين يؤمنون به بكرازتهم « عمدوهم باسم » والاسم واحد مفرد للدلالة على وحدانية صاحبه.

« الآب والابن والروح القدس » (متى 19:28) وهم جمع للدلالة على أن الله الواحد هو أكثر من أقنوم واحد. فلم يقل، بأسماء كأنهم ثلاثة آلهة. ولم يقل، باسم الله كأنه لا أقانيم، بل قال « باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس » أي باسم الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم أو باسم الأقانيم الثلاثة الذين هم الله الواحد.

ومثل ذلك أيضاً قوله « والله نفسه أبونا وربنا يسوع المسيح » - وهنا أقنومان، ولكنه بعد ذلك يقول « يهدى طريقنا » (تسالونيكي الأولى 11:3) ولم يقل يهديان، لأنهما واحد. أيضاً « وربنا نفسه* يسوع المسيح والله أبونا » ]*ولنلاحظ هنا استعمال كلمة « نفسه » للابن كما للآب مما يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والمقام الإلهي والوحدانية في جوهر اللاهوت. ومن ثم كان من الطبيعي أن تستعمل أيضاً للروح القدس في قول الرسول مثلاً « الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا الخ » (رومية 16:8)، أمّا البشر أو الملائكة فعند الكلام عنهم لا يستعمل لهم هذا التنبير على عظمة الشخصية. فلا يقال مثلاً ميخائيل نفسه أو داود نفسه أو بطرس نفسه[ وبعد ذلك يقول « يعزى قلوبكم » (تسالونيكي الثانية 16:2) ولم يقل، يعزيان، لأنهما واحد. لذلك أيضاً لا يجد الرسول مانعاً من تقديم ذكر الابن على الآب لأنهما واحد في المقام واللاهوت. وأيضاً « صارت ممالك العالم لربنا ومسيحه » وهنا الاثنان، ولكنه بعد ذلك يقول « فسيملك إلى أبد الآبدين » (رؤيا 15:11) ولم يقل، فسيملكان، لأنهما واحد. وأيضاً « ولم أر فيها » أي في أورشليم السماوية « هيكلاً، لأن الرب الله القادر على كل شيء، هو والخروف » وهنا نجد الاثنين. ولكنه يقول بعد ذلك أنهما « هيكلها » (رؤيا 22:21) ولا يقول هيكلاها، لأنهما واحد. وأيضاً « وسيكونون كهنة لله والمسيح » وهنا نجد الاثنين ولكنه يقول بعد ذلك « وسيملكون معه ألف سنة » (رؤيا 6:20) ولا يقول معهما لأنهما واحد. وأيضاً « وعرش الله والخروف يكون فيها » (رؤيا 3:22) وهنا نجد الاثنين، ولكنه يقول بعد ذلك « وعبيده يخدمونه » ولا يقول وعبيدهما يخدمونهما لأنهما واحد.

وكوحدة الابن هذه مع الآب، مع تميزه عنه، هكذا هي وحدته أيضاً مع الروح القدس، مع تميزه عنه لذلك بعدما يقول مثلاً « هذا يقوله ابن الله » (رؤيا 18:2) يختم بالقول « ومن له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس » (رؤيا 29:2).

وكوحدة الابن مع الروح مع تميزه عنه هكذا هي وحدة الآب مع الروح مع تميزه عنه. لذلك بينما يقول الرسل في الإنجيل للآب « أيها السيد، أنت هو الإله…القائل بفم داود فتاك الخ… » (أعمال 24:4-27) نجد داود نفسه يقول في التوراة « روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني » (صموئيل الثاني 2:23)

وكوحدة الآب والابن مع بعضهما كالله الواحد مع تميزهما عن بعضهما كأقنومين واضحين، وكوحدة كل منهما مع الروح القدس كالله الواحد مع تميز كل منهما عنه كأقنومين واضحين هكذا هي وحدة الروح القدس مع كل من الآب والابن مع تميزه عنه. فتعلن وحدته مع الآب كالله الواحد في تسميته « روح أبيكم » (متى 20:10) في حين يعلن تميزه عنه كأقنوم بالقول في نفس العبارة « هو الذي يتكلم فيكم ». وتعلن وحدته أيضاً مع الابن كالله الواحد بتسميته « روح الابن » في القول « أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم » (غلاطية 6:4) في حين يعلن تميزه عنه كأقنوم بقول الرسول عنه في نفس العبارة « صارخاً (هو): يا أبا الآب ».

وعليه فيلاحظ في الكتاب أنه متى استخدمت صيغة المفرد في أسماء الله (وأشهرها الأسماء « أهيه » وشبيهه « يهوه » الذي مختصره « ياه »، هذه الأسماء المفردة والتي ليس لها جمع والتي لم تستخدم لغير الله)، نعم، صيغة المفرد هذه في أسماء الله والدالة على الوحدانية متى استخدمت لأي أقنوم من الأقانيم الثلاثة بمفرده سواء أكان هو الآب أو الابن أو الروح القدس كان ذلك للدلالة على أنه الله الواحد باعتباره أحد أقانيمه، كما استخدمت للآب في القول « تآمر الرؤساء معاً على الرب (يهوه) وعلى مسيحه » (مزمور 2:2)، وكما استخدمت للابن في القول « وأمّا للابن » حسب الحاشية، فيقول « أمّا أنت يارب (يهوه) فإلى الدهر جالس…من قدم أسست الأرض، والسماوات هي عمل يديك » (قابل عبرانيين 8:1و10 مع مزمور 12:102و25)، وكما استخدمت للروح القدس كما في قول موسى لرجال عصره من الإسرائيليين « كنتم تقاومون الرب (يهوه) » (تثنية 7:9) وقول استفانوس لأبنائهم « أنتم دائماً تقاومون الروح القدس. كما كان آباؤكم كذلك أنتم! » (أعمال 51:7) ومتى استخدمت هذه الكلمة لأقنومين معاً كان ذلك للدلالة على أن الأقنومين هما الله الواحد كما في القول « روح الرب (يهوه) أراحهم » (إشعياء 14:63) ومادام روح الرب هو المذكور فيكون المقصود بالرب الذي الروح روحه هو الآب والابن ولاسيما أن الآب مشار إليه في الفصل في القول « إحسانات الرب (يهوه) أذكر » (إشعياء 7:63) والابن المشار إليه في القول « وملاك حضرته خلصهم » (إشعياء 9:63). ومتى استخدمت هذه الكلمة للأقانيم الثلاثة كان ذلك أيضاً للدلالة على أن الأقانيم الثلاثة هم الله الواحد كما في القول « الرب (يهوه) إلهنا (إيلوهيم) رب (يهوه) واحد » (تثنية 4:6).

وكذلك أيضاً صيغة الجمع في أسماء الله « إيلوهيم وأدوناي وشداي » الصيغة الدالة على الأقانيم، هذه الصيغة متى استخدمت لله فإنما للدلالة على أنه الواحد المثلث الأقانيم كما في القول « في البدء خلق الله (إيلوهيم) السماوات والأرض » (تكوين 1:1) وكذلك متى استخدمت لأقنومين فإنما للدلالة على أنهما الله الواحد باعتبارهما أقنومين من أقانيم الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم كما في القول « روح الله (إيلوهيم) يرف على وجه المياه » (تكوين 2:1) ومادام المذكور هو روح الله فيكون المقصود بالله (إيلوهيم) الذي الروح روحه هو الآب والابن. وكذلك متى استخدمت لأقنوم واحد من الثلاثة كان للدلالة على أنه الله الواحد باعتباره أحد أقانيم الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم كما استخدمت للابن في القول « وأمّا للابن » حسب الحاشية، فيقول « كرسيك يا ألله (إيلوهيم) إلى دهر الدهور » (قابل عبرانيين 8:1 مع مزمور 6:45) وكما استخدمت للآب في قول النبي للابن كابن الإنسان عن الآب « من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك (إيلوهيم إيلوهيمك) » (قابل عبرانيين 8:1و9 مع مزمور 6:45و7) وكما استخدمت للروح القدس في قول الرسول بطرس عنه لحنانيا « لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس؟…أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله » (أعمال 3:5و4) وهي ترجمة الكلمة العبرانية إيلوهيم.

وعليه كان لمقصود في اسم الجلالة « الرب » في توراتنا العربية سواء كان هو في التوراة العبرانية « يهوه » أو غيره، وفي اسم الجلالة « الله » أو « الإله » في توراتنا العربية سواء كان هو في التوراة العبرانية « إيلوهيم » أو غيره، كان المقصود إمّا أي واحد من الآب والابن والروح القدس وإمّا اثنين منهم وإمّا الثلاثة معاً وهذا يفهم من سياق الكلام كما سنرى.

ولا محل للظن بأن اسم الجلالة « إيلوهيم » أي الله بصيغة الجمع والذي ترجمته الحرفية ”الآلهة“ هو لغة مستمدة من الوثنيين « لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس » (بطرس الثانية 21:1). ولأن الله رفض بإصرار أن يستعمل شعبه له أي اسم يستمدونه له من الديانة الوثنية، فرفض مثلاً أن تدعوه أمة إسرائيل باسم « بعلي » أي زوجي أو سيدي لمجرد تشابهه مع اسم وثن يُدعى « البعل » وجمعه « البعليم » وطلب أن تدعوه « رجلي » ولا تدعوه « بعلي » حتى لا يأتي اسم الوثن على فمها ولو كانت تقصد به الله. فيقول تعالى « أنك تدعينني: رَجُلي » أي أمرئي تكوين 23:2 « ولا تدعينني بَعدُ بعلي. وأنزع أسماء البعليم من فمها، فلا تُذكَر أيضاً بأسمائها » (هوشع 16:2و17).

وعليه فاسم الجلالة « إيلوهيم » أي الله بصيغة الجمع ليس مستمداً بالمرة من الوثنية بل موحي به من الله مباشرة والعكس هو الأصح أي أن الديانة الوثنية هي التي استمدت من الديانة الإلهية هذه التسمية لإطلاقها على آلهتها كما استمدت غير ذلك أيضاً من الديانة الإلهية كالذبائح التي أولها الذبيحة التي ألبس الله جلدها لآدم وحواء (تكوين 21:3) وثانيها الذبيحة التي قدمها هابيل (تكوين 4:4) ثم الذبيحة التي قدمها نوح (تكوين 20:8) الذي من بعده بدأت الوثنية. وهذا أمر بديهي لأن الديانة الإلهية هي الأصل والأقدم. على أن الله قد احتاط من الأول لسوء فهم صيغة الجمع في أسماء الجلالة « إيلوهيم وأدوناي وشداي ». فلئلا يجعلون لها دلالة وجود أكثر من إله واحد استعمل إلى جانبها صيغة المفرد في أسماء الجلالة « يهوه وأهيه وياه » وعليه لمّا استعمل تعالى اسم الجمع « إيلوهيم » من أول أصحاح في الكتاب للدلالة على أنه تعالى أقانيم بادر لاستعمال اسم المفرد « يهوه » بالإضافة إلى الاسم الجمع « إيلوهيم » من ثاني أصحاح في الكتاب للدلالة على أنه تعالى واحد وإن كان أقانيم. ومن ثم نجد في الأصحاحين الثاني والثالث من سفر التكوين الاسمين « يهوه إيلوهيم » والمترجمين « الرب الإله » إلى جانب بعضهما 20مرة. ومدلولهما واضح وهو الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. وهذا لكي لا يكون من الأول عذر للوثنيين معددي الآلهة، ولا في الآخر لمنكري الأقانيم ولا سيما بعد إيضاح أمرهم باكتمال إعلان الله في تجسد الابن، والإلهام بالإنجيل لرسل وأنبياء العهد الجديد.

الفصل الثالث

صيغة الجمع في الضمائر المشيرة لله والإعلان الصريح

ولم يعلن الكتاب أقانيم الله باستعماله صيغة الجمع في بعض أسماء الله فقط بل وباستعمالها أيضاً في الضمائر المشيرة إليه. فقيل « وقال الله (إيلوهيم): نعمل » بصيغة الجمع « الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » (تكوين 26:1) بصيغة الجمع، أمّا المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه فيحاولون أن يوهموا القارىء أن الاسم « إيلوهيم » في حالة استعماله لله لم يستخدم له إلا ضمائر الفرد (كتابهم المسمى الحق يحرركم ص 31 س 4-6). وها أنت أيها المسيحي الحقيقي قد رأيت بنفسك، أن الاسم « إيلوهيم » وهو مستعمل لله قد استخدم له ضمائر جمع وأفعال جمع لتأكيد الدلالة على الأقانيم إلى جانب ما استعملته له من صيغة المفرد في الضمائر والأفعال للدلالة على الوحدانية.

ومن أشهر الآيات التي استخدمت التوراة فيها ضمير المفرد للإشارة إلى وحدانية الله بالإضافة إلى ضمير الجمع للإشارة إلى أقانيمه هي قوله تعالى « مَن أُرسل؟ » بضمير المفرد « ومن يذهب من أجلنا؟ » (إشعياء 8:6) بضمير الجمع.

أمّا من جهة استعمال ضمير الجمع في الإنجيل للدلالة على الأقانيم فيقول الرب يسوع لنيقوديموس « الحق الحق أقول لك: إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا، ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا » (يوحنا 11:3) وهذا إعلان إلهي صريح على أقانيم الله وعلى أن الابن المتكلم واحد منهم. لأنه باستعماله وهو فرد صيغة الجمع هذه كان مشيراً إلى نفسه وإلى أبيه وإلى روحه باعتبارهم الله الواحد الشاهد لنفسه ولحقه شهادة شاهد عيان. وإن قيل أن المسيح في استعماله لضمير الجمع هذا كان مشيراً إلى نفسه وإلى تلاميذه موحداً نفسه معهم في الشهادة قلنا، هذا مردود عليه بقوله بعد ذلك « إن كنت قد قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات؟ وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء*، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء » (يوحنا 12:3و13) [*صعد إليها أخنوخ بجسده متغيراً ولكنه لم ينزل منها ليخبرنا بما فيها وصعد إليها إيليا بجسده متغيراً ولكنه لم ينزل منها إلا ليتلاقى مع سيده المتجسد على جبل التجلي ويتكلم معه لا معنا عن خروجه الذي كان مزمعاً أن يتممه في أورشليم. وصعد إليها بولس. وهو لا يعلم أكان في الجسد أم خارج الجسد ولكنه نزل منها عالماً أن ما سمعه وما رآه لا يسوغ النطق به. وكل القديسين الراقدين صعدوا إليها بأرواحهم. لا بأجسادهم. ولم ينزل منهم أحد ليخبرنا بما فيها. ولو أن صموئيل نزل حاملاً معه قضاء الله على شاول. وهذا ليس أخباراً عن السماء. ونزل موسى أيضاً ولكن لا يكلمنا عن السماء بل يتكلم مع سيده عن خروجه في أورشليم. أمّا الابن المتجسد فوإن كان بالتجسد قد نزل من السماء إلا أنه بلاهوته غير المنظور كان يملأ الأرض والسماء ويخبرنا عما في السماء وهو على الأرض بالجسد] ومفهوم طبعاً أن التلاميذ لم يصعدوا إلى السماء ولا رأوا ما فيها ولا نزلوا منها ليشهدوا عنها شهادة شاهد عيان مثله. فهم إذن، ليسوا من وحد المسيح معهم في الشهادة بل الآب والروح القدس، الأمر الذي يؤيده قوله بعد ذلك لليهود « في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق: أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي، ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني » (يوحنا 17:8و18) مضافاً إليه قوله لتلاميذه « ومتى جاء المعزى الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي » (يوحنا 26:15) وهذا يدل دلالة واضحة كل الوضوح على أنه في قوله بضمير الجمع « إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا، ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا » (يوحنا 11:3) كان يقصد نفسه مع الآب والروح القدس.


ولو لم يكن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله كما أن الآب هو الله لما أمكن أن يجمع ويوحد نفسه والروح القدس مع الآب على هذا النحو. لأنه كيف يجوز للمخلوق أن يجمع ويوحد نفسه مع الخالق بهذه الصورة؟ إذن، فالثلاثة هم الله الواحد بأقانيمه الثلاثة.

ومن أشهر الآيات التي استخدم الإنجيل فيها ضمير المفرد للإشارة إلى وحدانية الله بالإضافة إلى ضمير الجمع للإشارة إلى أقانيمه هو قول الرب يسوع « الذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأظهر له ذاتي » وكل هذا بضمير المفرد « …وإليه نأتي، وعنده نصنع منزلاً » (يوحنا 21:14و23) وهذا بضمير الجمع. ومساواة الآب والابن لبعضهما في الأقنومية واضحة في هذه العبارة من قيام كل منهما بذات العمل الذي يقوم به الآخر. ولاهوت كل منهما واضح في أن العمل الذي يقوم به كل منهما عمل إلهي. ووحدتهما معاً كالله الواحد واضحة في قيامهما بذات العمل الإلهي الواحد.

ولا محل للظن بأن استعمال الكتاب، توراة وإنجيلاً، لضمير الجمع في الإشارة إلى الله كان للتعظيم وإلا لما جاز بالمرة استعمال صيغة المفرد في كلامه عن نفسه. هذا فضلاً عن أن استعمال صيغة الجمع للتعظيم تجوز في كلام المتكلم وللمخاطب ولكنها لا تجوز في الكلام عن الغائب لا في الأسماء ولا في الضمائر. فيقال مثلاً « فلمّا سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب » (متى 3:2) ولا يقال لمّا سمع الهرادسة اضطربوا بجمع اسمه وفعله للتعظيم. أمّا الله، جل شأنه، فاستعملت له صيغة الجمع اسماً وفعلاً في حالة الغائب نفسها. فقيل في التوراة « هناك ظهر له (إيلوهيم) » (تكوين 7:35) وفي الأصل العبراني الفعل « ظهر » والاسم « الله » هما في صيغة الجمع. ومثل هذا في التوراة كثير جداً.

وفي الإنجيل أيضاً جاء عن الله في حالة الغائب بغير صيغة المفرد قول الرسول يوحنا « مَن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعاًً » (يوحنا الثانية 9) وقول الرب يسوع نفسه لليهود عن نفسه وعن أبيه « في ناموسكم مكتوب إن شهادة رجلين حق: أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي، ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني » (يوحنا 17:8و18)

يضاف إلى ما سبق أن ذلك الأسلوب الأجوف من الكلام، أسلوب استعمال صيغة الجمع للتعظيم في كلام المتكلم أو مخاطبته ولو كان ملكاً، لم يكن معروفاً ولا جارياً في تلك الأزمنة الغابرة. فقد جاء في التوراة مثلاً أن فرعون ملك مصر قال ليوسف « إني كنت في حلمي » (تكوين 17:41) ولم يقل، إنَّا كنَّا في حلمنا. وجاء في الإنجيل أن الملك أغريباس قال لبولس « بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً » (أعمال 27:26و28) ولم يقل مشيراً إلى نفسه، بقليل تقنعنا أن نصير مسيحيين.

وينفى نفياً باتاً الفكرة القائلة بأن استعمال الكتاب لضمير الجمع في الإشارة إلى الله كان لأجل التعظيم ويثبت أنه إنما كان لإعلان الأقانيم قوله تعالى عن الإنسان بعد سقوطه « هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا عارفاً الخير والشر » (تكوين 22:3) ومهما كانت اللغة التي يمكن للإنسان أن يستعملها لتعظيم نفسه فإنها لن تبلغ إلى الحد الذي فيه يستطيع أن يقول عن نفسه « كواحد منّا » لأنه في ذاته ليس أكثر من واحد. أمّا الله الواحد في لاهوته فلأنه أكثر من واحد في أقانيمه يجوز له وحده دون سواه أن يستعمل لنفسه هذا الأسلوب من الكلام. فهو أسلوبه الخاص الذي تفرد به تعالى لتفرده بكونه أكثر من أقنوم واحد مع أنه الله الواحد. ولذلك تأتى تلك العبارة في التوراة، بل وفي صفحاتها الأولى.

ولنلاحظ أيضاً أنه تعالى لم يقل، صار الإنسان مثلنا بضمير الجمع كما سبق وقال في خلق الإنسان « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » بل قال « كواحد منّا » تمييزاً للأقانيم وللكلام عنهم واحداً واحداً في تميز كل منهم عن الآخر في شخصيته. وهذا تدرج منه تعالى في الإعلان عن ذاته ففي ص1:1 لما استعمل في الإشارة عن نفسه اسم الجمع « إيلوهيم » دل مبدئياً على أنه تعالى أكثر من أقنوم واحد. وبإشارته بعد ذلك إلى نفسه في ع 26 من نفس الأصحاح بضمير الجمع في قوله تعالى « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » دل ثانياً على أن أقانيمه واحد في الصورة والشبه باعتبارهم الله الواحد. أخيراً في قوله عن نفسه في ص 22:3 « هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا » قد دل في النهاية على ما لأقانيمه من تميز عن بعضهم الواحد عن الآخر رغم وحدانيتهم في اللاهوت وفي الصورة الإلهية أزلياً كالله الواحد.

ولا محل للظن أيضاً بأن الله في قوله تعالى عن الإنسان في خلقه « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » (تكوين 26:1) كان مخاطباً الملائكة جامعاً وموحداً إياهم معه في عمل الإنسان، وفي الصورة والشبه الإلهيين الأزليين: أولاً – لأنه ليس من شأن الملائكة ولا من قدرتهم كخلائق أن يشتركوا مع الله في عمل الإنسان في حين أن هذا الخلق المستحيل على الملائكة هو ما قام به الآب والابن والروح القدس كما قيل عن الآب أنه « خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح » (أفسس 9:3) وعن الابن أن « الكل به وله قد خلق » (كولوسي 16:1) وعن الروح القدس « روح الله صنعني ونسمة (أي روح) القدير أحيتني » (أيوب 4:33) وهذا هو سر ضمير الجمع في قوله تعالى « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ». ثانياً – لأن الملائكة لم يكونوا أزلياً واحداً مع الله في الصورة والشبه لأنهم مخلوقون ولهم بداءة. ثالثاً _ إنه ولو أن الملائكة مخلوقون أرواحاً على صورة الله كروح فعنه، رغم ذلك، حاشا لله أن ينزل نفسه إلى مستواهم فيجمع ويوحد نفسه معهم وهم الخلائق المحدودون أو أن يرفعهم إلى مستواه، وهو الخالق الغير المحدود، جامعاً وموحداً إياهم مع ذاته العليا بقوله « على صورتنا كشبهنا ». 

كما أنه تعالى في قوله عن الإنسان بعد سقوطه « هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا عارفاً الخير والشر » (تكوين 22:3) لم يكن موجهاً الخطاب أيضاً إلى الملائكة. لأن المتكلم يشير إلى المخاطبين كمساوين له في معرفة الخير والشر ذاتياً وبالتبعية إلهياً وأزلياً في حين أن الملائكة لم يكونوا أزليين لا في ذواتهم ولا في معرفتهم لأنهم مخلوقون. وبالتبعية لم يكونوا مساوين أو معادلين لله في معرفة الخير والشر.

فالملائكة إذن، ليسوا هم المخاطبين في القول « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا » أو « هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا عارفاً الخير والشر »: أولاً – لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى، لا يمكن أن يتكلم مع الملائكة باعتباره واحداً منهم. ثانياً – لأنهم لم يشتركوا مع الله في عمل الإنسان. ثالثاً – لأنه ليست لهم ذاتياً وأزلياً صورة الله. رابعاً – لأنهم ليسوا في قياس الله في المعرفة.

إذن، كان المتكلم بالضرورة هو أحد أقانيم الله الذي يمكن لأي واحد منهم أن يقول للباقين « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا » أو « هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا عارفاً الخير والشر » وهذا لمساواتهم ومعادلتهم جميعاً لبعضهم في الأقنومية ووحدتهم معاً في اللاهوت والصورة الإلهية الأزلية والقدرة والمعرفة.

وليس بغريب أن يكلم الأقانيم بعضهم بعضاً وسيلاقينا الكثير من هذه الأحاديث الإلهية في الفصول الكتابية التي سنمر بها، وهذه أحاديث بين الأقانيم معلنة في الزمان، وتدل طبعاً على أن هناك أحاديث سرية لا دخل لنا بها كما يقول موسى النبي « السرائر للرب إلهنا، والمعلنات لنا ولبنينا إلى الأبد » (تثنية 29:29) وعن هذه الأحاديث السرية الأزلية يقول أليفاز التيماني لأيوب في التوراة « هل تنصت في مجلس الله؟ » (أيوب 8:15). ويقول بطرس لليهود عن المسيح في الإنجيل « هذا أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق » (أعمال 23:2) وقال الرسل للآب عن صلب اليهود للمسيح « ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعينت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون » (أعمال 28:4) وقال الابن « الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله » (يوحنا 20:5) ويقول لتلاميذه « إني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي » (يوحنا 15:15) ويقول عن الروح القدس أنه « لا يتكلم من نفسه » أي بالانفصال أو الاستقلال عن الآب والابن « بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني، لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم » (يوحنا 13:16-15). ويقول الرسول بولس كالموحي إليه بالروح القدس بهذه المشورة « إني لم أؤخر أن أخبركم بكل مشورة الله » (أعمال 27:20). فكأن الله سبحانه وتعالى مجلس شورى إن جاز التعبير وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون إلا إذا كان الله أقانيم.*


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*


جميل  يا نيو

شكراااااا على  الكتاب الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الباب الثالث

الثالوث الأقدس إلهنا الواحد من الأزل وإلى الأبد

الفصل الأول

المزمور الثاني

الأقانيم كالله الواحد منذ الأزل

لقد عرفنا من صيغة الجمع في أسماء الله والضمائر التي تشير إليه في التوراة أن الله الواحد أقانيم. وفيما مر بنا رأينا من آيات الإنجيل أن الأقانيم ثلاثة وأن أسماءهم هي الآب والابن والروح القدس. وسننتقل الآن إلى آيات التوراة التي كشف لنا فيها الإنجيل أن أقانيم الله الواحد ثلاثة، وأن أسماءهم هي الآب والابن والروح القدس، وأن كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة هو الله الواحد بذاته لتفرده دون كل الكائنات العاقلة بالأسماء الإلهية الخاصة « أهيه وياه ويهوه » والأوصاف الإلهية الدالة على عدم المحدودية، والقائم بالأعمال الإلهية الدالة على تميز القائم بها عن غيره بالصفة الإلهية، صفة عدم المحدودية.

1 - الماسح ومسيحه ومسحته

يقول النبي في المزمور الثاني « لماذا ارتجت الأمم، وتفكَّر الشعوب في الباطل؟ قام ملوك الأرض، وتآمر الرؤساء معاً على الرب (يهوه أي الكائن) وعلى مسيحه، قائلين: « لنقطع قيودهما، ولنطرح عنا ربطهما ». الساكن في السماوات يضحك. الرب (أدوناي أي السيد) يستهزىء بهم، حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه، ويرجفهم بغيظه » قائلاً « أمّا أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي » (مزمور 1:2-6). وفي الإنجيل يقول كاتب سفر الأعمال عن الرسل أنهم رفعوا بنفسٍ واحدةٍ صوتاً إلى الله وقالوا: « أيها السيد، أنت هو الإله…القائل بفم داود فتاك: لماذا ارتجت الأمم وتفكر الشعوب بالباطل؟ قامت ملوك الأرض، واجتمع الرؤساء معاً على الرب وعلى مسيحه. لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع، الذي مسحته، هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل، ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعينت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون…ولمّا صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة » (أعمال 24:4-31) ويقول الرسول بطرس في بيت كرنيليوس « يسوع…مسحه الله بالروح القدس » (أعمال 38:10) وهنا أمامنا بكل وضوح ثلاث شخصيات: الشخصية الأولى هي شخصية الماسح وهو « يهوه » في مزمور النبي داود و« الله » في صلاة الرسل وكلام الرسول بطرس والشخصية الثانية هي شخصية الممسوح أو المسيح في المزمور وهو ربنا يسوع في صلاة الرسل وكلام الرسول بطرس والشخصية الثالثة هي شخصية المسحة في المزمور وصلاة الرسل وهي الروح القدس في كلام الرسول بطرس. ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً قول ربنا يسوع نفسه في مجمع الناصرة « روح الرب عليَّ، لأنه مسحني » (لوقا 18:4 مع إشعياء 1:61).

2 - شخصية الروح القدس

والروح القدس الذي هو المسحة قد أثبت شخصيته كشخصية مميزة عن الرسل كمن صلوا، وعن الله الماسح كمن صلوا إليه وعن ربنا يسوع كمسيحه الذي عنه صلوا بأنه ملأهم جميعاً وجعلهم يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة.

أمّا المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه فلا يؤمنون بشخصية الروح القدس ويزعمون أنه ريح وأنه قوة ويخطئون ترجمة اسمه العبراني إلى « روح » ويشدَّدون على أن لفظة ريح هي الترجمة الأصح (راجع كتابهم ليكن الله صادقاً ص 113 س 8-15 وكتابهم الحق يحرركم ص 56 س 9-10) فنقول أن روح الله شخصية وليس ريحاً ولا مجرد قوة لأن الكتاب المقدس يذكر له بدون تكلف ما يتميز به من كل مقومات الشخصية. فينسب له القيام بأعمال الشخص العاقل المريد القادر كما قيل عنه فيما يتعلق بشمشون « وابتدأ روح الرب يحركه في محلة دان » (قضاة 25:13) وكما قيل عنه أيضاً « روحك الصالح يهديني » (مزمور 10:143) وأيضاً « الرب أرسلني وروحه » (إشعياء 16:48) وأيضاً « روح الرب أراحهم » (إشعياء 14:63) وهكذا كقول الرب يسوع عنه « الروح القدس…يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم » (يوحنا 26:14) وأيضاً « هو يشهد لي » (يوحنا 26:15) وأيضاً « يبكت العالم » (يوحنا 8:16) وأيضاً « هو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني، لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم » (يوحنا 13:16-15). وكما قيل عنه أيضاً « فقال الروح لفيلبس: تقدم » (أعمال 29:8) وأيضاً « الروح يقول صريحاً » (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:4) وأيضاً « فقال لي الروح أن أذهب » (أعمال 12:11) الخ…

بل وقد ميزه الكتاب عن الشخصيات البشرية بما له من الشخصية الإلهية التي تختلف عن شخصياتهم، وبما له من الرأي الإلهي الشخصي والإرادة الإلهية الشخصية اللذين قد يتفق فيهما مع البشر وقد يختلف. كما قيل عنه في حالة اتفاقه معهم بسبب انقيادهم له « لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن » (أعمال 28:15) وأيضاً « قال الروح القدس: « افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه »…فهذان إذ أُرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الخ » (أعمال 2:13-4) وأيضاً « ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه، قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده، كما يشاء » (كورنثوس الأولى 11:12).

أمّا عن حالة عدم اتفاقه معهم في الرأي والإرادة، الأمر الدال كل الدلالة على تميزه بالشخصية ذات الرأي الحر والإرادة المستقلة فقيل « منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في أسيّا. فلمّا أتوا إلى ميسيّا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينيّة، فلم يدعهم الروح » (أعمال 6:16-7).

ولم يميزه الكتاب عن الشخصيات البشرية فقط كشخصية لها قيامها الذاتي وعملها الخاص بل وقد ميزه أيضاً في ذلك حتى عن الآب والابن معاً كالله الواحد في قوله مثلاً « وروح الله (إيلوهيم) يرف على وجه المياه » (تكوين 2:1) كما ويميزه عن الآب شخصياً في قوله « روح أبيكم هو الذي يتكلم فيكم » (متى 20:10) كما يميزه عن الابن شخصياً في قوله « أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً: يا أبا الآب » (غلاطية 6:4) كما ويميزه عن الآب والابن معاً كشخصين في القول « نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين » (كورنثوس الثانية 14:13) وهنا في المزمور الثاني له أيضاً ما يميزه عنهما إذ هو المسحة وليس الماسح ولا المسيح.

فهل يوجد ما هو أكثر من ذلك في الوضوح أو أقوى منه في الدلالة على ما للروح القدس من شخصية؟ وإن لم يكن ما فات كافياً لإثبات شخصيته فليس هناك ما يكفى لإثبات حقيقة أي شخصية.

وإن صح قولهم أن الكلمة المترجمة « روح » ترجمتها الصحيحة ريح وتدل على قوة, فنقول وهل يستقيم المعنى إذا ترجمناها هكذا؟ هل كان من الأصوب أن نقول مثلاً مسحه الله بالقوة والقوة بدل, « مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة » (أعمال 38:10)؟ أو أن نقول ببرهان القوة والقوة بدل « ببرهان الروح والقوة » (كورنثوس الأولى 4:2)؟ أو أن نقول بالقوة أيضاً وبالقوة بدل « بالقوة أيضاً، وبالروح القدس » (تسالونيكي الأولى 5:1)؟ أم كان من الأصوب أن يقال الريح يعلمكم كل شيء، والريح يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، والريح يتكلم بما يسمع بدل « الروح يعلمكم ويرشدكم ويسمع ويتكلم »؟ أم كان من الأصوب أن يقال، قال الريح، تقدم، وقال لي الريح، أن أذهب، ويقول الريح صريحاً، وقال الريح افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه، ورأى الريح ونحن، بدل أن قيل « الروح » في كل ذلك؟ وهل كان من الأصوب أن يقال، ريح أبيكم هو الذي يتكلم فيكم، وأرسل الله ريح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا آبا الآب، وشركة الريح تكون مع جميعكم، بدل أن قيل « الروح » في كل ذلك؟ ولكن هذه هي عقلية المدعين بأنهم قاموا ليصححوا الأوضاع والترجمات والتعاليم بينما ليسوا هم إلا ورثة أريوس في رفضه لإعلانات الكتاب الصريحة عن شخصيات اللاهوت الواحد أو الأقانيم .

ولكننا في هذا المزمور العجيب لا نجد أمامنا فقط شخصيات الماسح والمسيح والمسحة، بل وسيتجلى لنا أيضاً أن كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة هو يهوه بعينه بينما هو متميز بشخصيته عن الاثنين الآخرين كل التميز. إنه أمر عجيب، ولاشك. ولكنه معلن بكل جلاء تسقط معه كل مكابرة وتفشل كل محاولة. فنرى في هذا المزمور كلا من هؤلاء الثلاثة يتكلم بنفسه في دوره بما يدل على أنه يهوه الواحد لا غيره. فهلم بنا في خشوع وتعبد نرهف الأذن لنستمع إلى ما يتكلم به إلهنا الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. فقد أتيح لنا هنا أن نتنصت « في مجلس الله » (أيوب 8:11).

3 - الآب والابن والروح القدس

فيتكلم الشخص الأول وهو الماسح قائلاً: « أمّا أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي » (مزمور 6:2)

بعد ذلك يتكلم الشخص الثاني وهو الممسوح ملكاً أو المسيح فيقول: « إني أُخبر من جهة قضاء الرب: قال لي: أنت ابنى » (مزمور 7:2) ومن هذا يتجلى واضحاً وجود نسبة شخصية بين الماسح ومسيحه، فالماسح هو أبو مسيحه والمسيح هو ابن ماسحه. فالماسح ومسيحه، إذن، هما الآب وابنه.

بعد ذلك نجد الشخص الثالث يتكلم مبكتاً العالم على عدم مخافتهم للآب وعدم قبولهم للابن فيقول « فالآن يا أيها الملوك تعقلوا. تأدبوا يا قضاة الأرض. اعبدوا الرب (يهوه) بخوفٍ، واهتفوا برعدةٍ. قَبَّلوا » علامة القبول « الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا* من الطريق » أي من طريقه إلى المُلك « لأنه عن قليل يتقد غضبه. طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه » (مزمور 10:2-12). [*أي يبيدون عن وجه الأرض كأناس في الجسد (عاموس 8:9 ومزمور 10:21). وهذا لا ينفى عذاب أرواحهم بعد ذلك في هاوية العذاب (لوقا 19:16-31 وبطرس الأولى 19:3) لأن عذاب الأرواح في الهاوية لا يعنى بأي حال بقاء أصحاب هذه الأرواح في الجسد على الأرض بل بالعكس يعنى ملاشاتهم عن وجهها].

فمن هو هذا المتكلم الثالث؟ لقد تكلم الآب أولاً كقول الرسل له « أنت هو…القائل بفم داود فتاك: لماذا ارتجت الأمم؟ الخ » (أعمال 24:4-26 مع مزمور 1:2-6) وقد انتهى الآب من كلامه عند قوله: « أمّا أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي » (مزمور 6:2). ومن ع 7 بدأ الابن كلامه بقوله « إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب: قال لي: أنت ابنى » وانتهى من كلامه في ع 9 في إعلانه قول الآب له عن أعدائه « مثل إناء خزاف تكسرهم ».

وبعد أن انتهى كل من الآب والابن من كلامه بدأ متكلم ثالث من ع 10 لا هو الآب ولا هو الابن لأنه يتكلم عنهما في قوله « فالآن يا أيها الملوك…اعبدوا الرب (أي الآب ع7) بخوف…قَبَّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب » (ع 10-12). فمن هو هذا المتكلم الثالث؟ من هو هذا « المبكت » للعالم، ممثلاً في ملوكه وقضاته، على سوء موقفه إزاء الآب والابن؟ قد يقول منكرو شخصية الروح القدس, أن المتكلم هو النبي داود. قلنا، حسناً! ومن هو المتكلم الإلهي بفم النبي داود في هذا المقام؟ يجيب داود نفسه قائلاً « روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني » (صموئيل الثاني 1:23-2). فالروح القدس، إذن، هو المتكلم بالنبي الملهم عما مر فيه المسيح الابن على الأرض من آلام الرفض والصلب وما دخل فيه بعد القيامة من مجد في السماء يليق به كالابن وما ينتظره على الأرض من مجد يليق به كالمسيح الملك.

لذلك قيل عن هذا النبي وأمثاله من أنبياء التوراة « الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم، باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح، والأمجاد التي بعدها. …الأمور التي أخبرتم بها أنتم الآن، بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس المرسل من السماء » (بطرس الأولى 10:1-12).

ولذلك أيضاً يقول الابن لرسله الملهمين بالروح والذين بالروح بشرونا « روح أبيكم هو الذي يتكلم فيكم » (متى 20:10).

فالروح القدس، إذن، هو الذي كان يتكلم في المزمور الثاني هذا عما للآب والابن مبكتاً العالم على موقفه الإجرامي ضدهما. ولذلك يقول عنه الابن « ذاك يمجدني، لأنه يأخذ ممّا لي ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لي. لهذا قلت: إنه يأخذ ممّا لي ويخبركم » (يوحنا 14:16-15) وأيضاً « ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة: أمّا على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأمّا على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً، وأمّا على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم » الذي هو رئيسهم في ثورتهم « قد دين » (يوحنا 8:16-11).

فنحن إذن، في المزمور الثاني، أمام ثلاث شخصيات متميزة حية حقيقية، واعية، مريدة، عاملة، متكلمة وهي الآب والابن والروح القدس 

4 - الثالوث الأقدس

ومن أعذب وأقوى فصول التوراة ما ورد فيه ذكر الثلاثة معاً: الآب باسم يهوه، والابن باسم يهوه، وملاك يهوه، والروح القدس باسم روح يهوه، كما قيل مثلاً « إحسانات الرب (يهوه) » أي الآب « أذكر…وملاك حضرته » أي الابن « خلصهم…كبهائم تنزل إلى وطاء، روح الرب (يهوه) أراحهم » (إشعياء 7:63-14) وأيضاً « فظهر له » أي لجدعون « ملاك الرب (يهوه) » أي الابن « وقال له، الرب (يهوه) » أي الآب « معك…ولبس روح الرب (يهوه) جدعون » (قضاة 12:6و34) وأيضاً « فقال ملاك الرب (يهوه) » أي الابن « لمنوح…إن عملت محرقة فللرب (يهوه) » أي الآب « أصعدها…فقال منوح لامرأته: نموت موتاً لأننا قد رأينا الله » أي الله الابن الذي تراءى لهما في صورة ملاك. « وابتدأ روح الرب (يهوه) يحركه » أي يحرك الصبي شمشون « في محلة دان » (قضاة 16:13-25). وفي كل هذا نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة إلهنا الواحد مذكورين معاً بصراحة في التوراة.

وكما في التوراة كذا في الإنجيل كثيراً ما ذكر الثلاثة معا بكل جلاء. فيقول الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مثلاً « الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العليَّ تظللك، فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن الله » (لوقا 35:1) وهنا الثلاثة « العلي » أي الآب، و« ابن الله » و« الروح القدس ».

وأيضاً « فلمّا اعتمد يسوع…إذا السماوات قد انفتحت له، فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه، وصوت من السماوات قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت » (مت16:3و17). وهنا الثلاثة الآب متكلماً بصوته من السماء والابن معمداً بجسده على الأرض والروح القدس حالاً عليه من السماء في هيئة حمامة.

وأيضاً يقول الابن « إن كنت أنا بروح الله أُخرج الشياطين، فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله! » (متى 28:12). وهنا الثلاثة، الله أي الآب الذي الروح روحه والملكوت ملكوته، والابن المتكلم، والروح القدس الذي هو روح الله.

وأيضاً يقول الابن « وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر…روح الحق » (يوحنا 16:14و17). وهنا الثلاثة الآب معطى الروح لنا، والابن المتكلم طالب هذه العطية لنا من الآب، و الروح القدس الذي هو عطية الآب لنا كموصل العزاء والحق.

ويقول أيضاً « وأمّا المُعزَّى، الروح القدس، الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي، فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم » (يوحنا 26:14). وهنا الثلاثة, الآب مرسل الروح باسم الابن, والابن المتكلم والذي باسمه يرسل الآب الروح، والروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسم الابن ليعلمنا كل شيء متعلق بالآب والابن ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله الابن لتلاميذه.

ويقول أيضاً « ومتى جاء المُعزَّي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي » (يوحنا 26:15). وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي من عنده يرسل الابن الروح ويأتي الروح، والابن المتكلم ومرسل الروح من عند الآب، والروح القدس الذي يرسله الابن من عند الآب، والذي من عند الآب ينبثق أو يخرج، وإلى العالم يأتي، وفيه يشهد للابن.

ويقول أيضاً « إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المُعزَّي. ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم. ومتى جاء ذاك يُبكَّت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة: أمّا على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأمّا على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي الخ » (يوحنا 7:16-10).

وهنا الثلاثة الآب الذي إليه سيذهب الابن، والابن الذي سيذهب إلى الآب ومن عنده يرسل لنا الروح، والروح الذي سيرسله الابن ويجيء إلى عالمنا ويبكته على ما يرتكبه من إثم عدم الإيمان بالابن.

ويقول أيضاً « متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني، لأنه يأخذ ممّا لي ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لي. لهذا قلت: إنه يأخذ ممّا لي ويخبركم » (يوحنا 13:16-15) وهنا الثلاثة, الآب الذي كل ما له هو للابن، والابن الذي كل ما للآب هو له، والذي مما له يأخذ الروح ويخبرنا, والروح القدس الذي بسبب وحدة اللاهوت لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمعه من الآب والابن هو ما يكلمنا به مثبتاً بذلك وحدته مع الآب والابن كالله الواحد.

ويقول أيضاً « ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه، لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم، وتكونون لي شهوداً » (أعمال 7:1و8) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي أخفى عنَّا أمر الأزمنة، والابن الذي سيأتي الروح ليشهد له، والروح القدس الذي بمجيئه يكسب التلاميذ قوة خارقة للشهادة للابن.

ويقول أيضاً لتلاميذه عن الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم « عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس » (متى 29:28). وهنا الثلاثة بأسمائهم الشخصية غير المشتركة.

وقيل أيضاً « فيسوع هذا أقامه الله…وإذ ارتفع إلى يمين الله (حسب الحاشية)، وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب، سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه » (أعمال 32:2و33) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي أقام الابن كإنسان، ورفعه إلى يمينه وأعطاه الروح القدس لنا كوعده، والابن الذي كإنسان أقامه الآب وارتفع إلي يمين الله وأخذ الروح القدس الموعود به وسكبه يوم الخمسين، والروح القدس الموعود به والذي أخذه الابن من الآب وسكبه علينا.

وقيل أيضاً « امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس وقال…أنه باسم يسوع المسيح…الذي أقامه الله…وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً » (أعمال 8:4-10) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب وهو الله الذي أقام يسوع، ويسوع المسيح أو الابن كالإنسان الذي أقامه الله والذي أقام اسمه المقعد، والروح القدس الذي ملأ بطرس لهذه الشهادة.

وقيل أيضاً « والآن، يارب، …امنح عبيدك أن يتكلموا بكلامك بكل مجاهرة، بمد يدك للشفاء، ولتجر آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع. ولمّا صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة » (أعمال 29:4-31) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب وهو الرب الذي صلى إليه الرسل والله الذي تكلموا بكلامه بمجاهرة، والابن كالإنسان وهو فتاه القدوس يسوع الذي باسمه تجرى الآيات وله تؤدى الشهادة، والروح القدس الذي ملأ الرسل للكلام بكلام الله بكل مجاهرة في الشهادة للابن.

وقال الرسول بطرس عن كرنيليوس والذين معه « فلمّا ابتدأت أتكلم، حل الروح القدس عليهم كما علينا أيضاً في البداءة. فتذكرت كلام الرب كيف قال: إن يوحنا عمَّد بماء وأمّا أنتم فستعمدون بالروح القدس. فإن كان الله قد أعطاهم الموهبة كما لنا أيضاً بالسوية مؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح، فمن أنا؟ أقادر أن أمنع الله؟ » (أعمال 15:11-17). وهنا الثلاثة، الروح القدس الذي حل والرب الذي وعد بحلوله وهو الرب يسوع الذي أمنوا به والله الذي أعطى الروح القدس وهو الآب.

وقيل أيضاً « بسبب هذا أحنى ركبتي لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسيح…لكي يعطيكم…أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن، ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم » (أفسس 14:3-17) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي صلى إليه الرسول كأبي ربنا يسوع المسيح، والابن ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي في سبيل حلوله بالإيمان في قلوبنا طلب الرسول من الآب تأييدنا بقوة روحه، والروح القدس الذي يؤيدنا الآب بقوته لحلول ابنه بالإيمان في قلوبنا.

وقيل أيضاً « أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً: يا أبا الآب » (غلاطية 6:4) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي أرسل روحه إلى قلوبنا، والابن الذي الآب أبوه والروح القدس هو روحه، والروح القدس الذي يسكن في قلوبنا ويرسل منها صراخاً إلى الآب.

وقيل أيضاً « إن عُيرتم باسم المسيح، فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم » (بطرس الأولى 14:4) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي الروح روحه، والابن الذي نعير باسمه، والروح الذي هو روح المجد.

وقيل أيضاً « بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله » (يوحنا الأولى 2:4) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب وهو الله الذي منه الروح الذي يعترف بتجسد الابن الأزلي، والابن الذي جاء في الجسد، والروح القدس الذي هو روح الله ومعطى من الله للاعتراف بتجسد الابن.

وقيل أيضاً « نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين » (كورنثوس الثانية 14:13) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب ومحبته، والابن ونعمته، والروح القدس وشركته.

وقيل أيضاً « مصلين في الروح القدس، واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله، منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية » (يهوذا 20و21) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب ومحبته، والابن ورحمته، والروح القدس وصلواته.

وقيل أيضاً « نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه، ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين » (رؤيا 4:1و5) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب السرمدي، والابن الشاهد الأمين، والروح الكامل في عمله واتحاده بالآب والابن.

وقيل أيضاً « وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء، وعلى العرش جالسٌ…وأمام العرش سبعة مصابيح نار متقدة، هي سبعة أرواح الله…ورأيت فإذا في وسط العرش…خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح، له سبعة قرون وسبع أعين، هي سبعة أرواح الله…فأتى وأخذ السفر من يمين الجالس على العرش » (رؤيا 2:4و3و5، ص 6:5و7) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب كالجالس على العرش والذي روح الله روحه، والابن القائم في وسط العرش كالإنسان الذبيح والذي روح الله روحه، والروح القدس الذي هو روح الآب وعلى أتم إتحاد به في كمال عمله لأنه مشبه بسبعة مصابيح أمام عرشه، والذي هو روح الابن وعلى أتم إتحاد به في كمال عمله لأنه مشبه بسبع أعين له.

وأخيراً قيل أيضاً « أنا يسوع…أنا أصل وذرية داود » أي خالقه كربه وإلهه، ووليده كإنسان ابن العذراء سليلته « …والروح والعروس يقولان » له « تعال…إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات » (رؤيا 16:22-18) وهنا الثلاثة، الآب الذي هو الله الذي يهدد الرسول بعقابه على من يزيد على أقواله، والابن الذي هو الله خالق داود وربه والمتجسد من مريم سليلته، والروح القدس الذي هو الله العامل في عروس الابن جملة وأفراداً للصلاة للابن مطالبين إياه بسرعة العودة إليهم لأخذهم إليه في بيت أبيه.

وفي هذا كله كما في مزمور 2 نرى الثلاثة معاً. ونراهم مميزين عن بعضهم في الأقنومية فالآب هو الآب وليس هو الابن ولا الروح القدس، كما أن الروح القدس هو الروح القدس وليس هو الآب ولا الابن. فليسوا واحداً في الأقنومية بل في اللاهوت. وهذا أيضاً رغم تجسد أقنوم الابن. إذ ليس الثلاثة هم الذين تجسدوا بل أقنوم الابن فقط هو الذي تجسد وشغل بالجسد مركز الإنسان ولكن بدون افتراق ولا انفصال عن أقنومى الآب والروح القدس بل وهو كأقنوم في كامل الوحدانية معهما كأقنومين في جوهر اللاهوت الواحد باعتبارهم الثلاثة هم الله الواحد منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد. لذلك قيل عنه « لأنه فيه سُرَّ أن يحل كل الملء » (كولوسي 19:1) وأيضاً « فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً » (كولوسي 9:2). ففي الابن المتجسد لا نجد ونرى ونملك الابن وحده في قيمة كفارته بل نرى أيضاً الآب في كل محبته والروح القدس في كل قوته، حال كون الثلاثة هم الله الواحد.

ومما يؤيد لاهوت كل منهم ووحدانيتهم معاً كالله الواحد هو أن الروح القدس « روح أزلي » (عبرانيين 11:9) وليس أزلياً إلا واحد وهو الله. وبما أن الروح الأزلي هو « روح الآب » (متى 20:10) و« روح الابن » (غلاطية 6:4) فيكون الآب والابن أزليين مادام الروح القدس الذي هو روح كل منهما هو « روح أزلي ». لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون روح كائن ما روحاً أزلياً وهذا الكائن مخلوق حادث. إن هذا الروح الأزلي ساكن فينا ولكن هذا لا ينتج عنه أننا أزليين لأنه ليس روحنا بل « روح الله » أو « روح الآب والابن » ساكناً فينا. وإذا كان الابن مخلوقاً كيف يكون روح الآب هو روحه الشخصي كما هو روح الآب على قدم المساواة؟ وكيف يكون « روحه » الشخصي هو روح الله الأزلي ولا يكون هو الله الأزلي؟ إن أمام المدعين بأنهم شهود يهوه أحد أمرين: إمّا أن يرفضوا إعلان الله الصريح هذا في كتابه عن ذاته وإمّا أن يرفضوا معارضة عقولهم البشرية المسكينة لهذا الإعلان.

ووحدة الروح القدس مع الابن كالله الواحد من الأزل وإلى الأبد لا تتنافى بالمرة مع تميزه عنه كأقنوم في الأزل وفي ولادته بالجسد بقوته من العذراء، وفي مسحه به كإنسان بالجسد في الاعتماد. فروح الابن المتحد بالابن أزلياً في وحدة اللاهوت كان من الضروري أن يكون هو الذي يكوَّن الجسد للابن في بطن العذراء, وكان من الضروري أن يكون هو قوته في خدمته كإنسان عندما بدأها بمعموديته في الأردن. فولادة الابن بالجسد كإنسان بقوة الروح ومسحه كإنسان في خدمته بقوة الروح لا يمكن أن تتخذ دليلاً على عدم وحدة الروح مع الابن في اللاهوت سرمدياً إلا عند من يحكمون على الابن والروح حسبما تراه عيونهم في المعمودية من واقع المنظور فقط، في الابن كإنسان منفصل في المنظر عن الروح الذي حل عليه، وفي الروح الذي حل عليه كحمامة منفصلاً في المنظر عن الابن كإنسان، ولا يحكمون أيضاً حسبما يعلنه الكتاب من واقع سرمدي غير منظور ألا وهو وحدتهما معاً سرمدياً في اللاهوت باعتبارهم مع الآب الله الواحد.

أمّا المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه فيقولون، رغم كل ذلك، أن المسيح لمّا قال « عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس » لم يردف ذلك بالقول، إله واحد. وعليه فليس ما يدل على أن الثلاثة إله واحد. لأنه ليس إله واحد إلا الآب أمّا الابن فملاكه والروح القدس هو اسم آخر لله، وإن كان شيئاً آخر فهو قوة تأثيره. ورداً عليهم نقول، إنه مادام الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن الله أنه واحد في حين تكلم عن كل من الآب والابن والروح القدس أنه هو هذا الإله الواحد بكل ألقابه وأوصافه وأعماله بينما في ذات الوقت ميز كلا منهم عن الاثنين الآخرين، فماذا يكون إيماننا الكتابي القلبي؟ هو أن الله الواحد هو الثلاثة، وفي ذات الوقت، أن كلا من هؤلاء الثلاثة هو الله الواحد.

ومن ثم كان أمراً طبيعياً أيضاً أن نصطلح نحن المسيحيين من قديم الزمان على استعمال كلمة « ثالوث » في قولنا « الثالوث الأقدس » وكلمة « تثليث » في قولنا « تثليث الأقانيم » وكلمة « مثلث » في قولنا « الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم » لنعبر بها عن عدد الأقانيم، العدد المعلن واضحاً في الكتاب المقدس كله من أول كلمة في التوراة لآخر كلمة في الإنجيل. ولكن المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه ينكرون التثليث بحجة أن الكلمة نفسها لم ترد في الكتاب وهذا طبعاً، أيها القارىء المسيحي، صحيح شكلاً لا موضوعاً. لا بل والابن نفسه في الإنجيل يقول لليهود « في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق: أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي، ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني » (يوحنا 17:8و18) وهنا المسيح عمل عملية حسابية قائلاً « أنا والآب » وطلع بنتيجة وهي اثنين أي 1+1=2. ثم قال في مناسبة أخرى « روح الحق…يشهد لي » (يوحنا 26:15). وهنا علاوة عليه وعلى الآب كشاهدين، أضاف شاهداً ثالثاً هو الروح القدس. فيكون المجموع ثلاثة أي 2+1=3. وإلا فماذا تكون النتيجة؟ ولذلك قال الابن عن نفسه وعن أبيه وعن روحه بصيغة الجمع « إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا، ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا » (يوحنا 11:3) وأنت تعلم، أيها القارىء أن الجمع لا يكون لأقل من ثلاثة. وبما أنه لا يوجد أقنوم رابع فتكون أقانيم الله ثلاثة. على أن هذا العدد « ثلاثة » هو فقط من ناحية الأقنومية في الله أو بالنسبة فقط للآب والابن والروح القدس. أمّا بالنسبة لجوهر اللاهوت أو الذات الإلهية فالله واحد لا ثاني له ولا شريك ولا شبيه.

5 - المسيح هو الابن بغير ولادة أو خلق

في قول الرب لمسيحه في مزمور 7:2 « أنت ابني » نجد محور الكتاب كله وأساسه في كلامه عن الابن. لأن ما قيل للابن هنا هو أول إعلان في الكتاب عن الابن في نسبته الأزلية واسمه الشخصي، وهو أصرح إعلان عنه في التوراة التي هي كتاب الرموز والألغاز والنبوات عنه. ومن هذا الإعلان الهام والصريح اتخذ الإنجيل معظم مادته في الكلام عن الابن ولاهوته وأزليته كما سيتبين.

وأهم ما يلاحظ في هذا الذي هو أول إعلان عن الابن أن الابن يذكر كموجود بطبيعته. لأن الآب في قوله له « أنت ابني » لم يذكر لنبوة ابنه هذه له بدءاً ولا كيفية كولادة أو خلق. وهذا معناه أنه الابن الغير المبدوء والغير المولود والغير المخلوق, فماذا يكون إذن؟ الابن الإلهي الأزلي, ولا مفر إن شئنا أن نصدق الله.

إن بنوة الابن الإلهية الأزلية تفوق الفكر البشرى لعدم وجود مثيل لها في بنوات الخلائق كما قال هو « ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب » (متى 27:11). ولكن لكي تصير الفكرة من جهة شخصه قريبة لأفهامنا من جهة تفرده في مركزه كالابن الوحيد والحبيب كان لابد أن تستعمل له بعض المجازات المستعارة من بنوتنا البشرية. ومن هذه الاستعارات كلمة « البكر » (كولوسي 15:1) وهي في الأصل اليوناني « بروتوكوس » ومعناها الحرفي « المولود الأول » وكلمة أخرى هي « الوحيد » (يوحنا 14:1و18، 16:3و18، يوحنا الأولى 9:4) وهي في الأصل اليوناني « مونوجنيس » ومعناها الحرفي « المولود الوحيد ».

وقد اتخذ المدعون أنهم شهود يهوه من هاتين الاستعارتين هوة سحيقة ليهووا فيها إذ زعموا أنه ما دام هو المولود الأول والمولود الوحيد فيكون معنى ذلك أنه المخلوق الأول والمخلوق الوحيد الذي خلقه يهوه أمّا باقي المخلوقات فخلقها هو بأمر من يهوه. (راجع كتابهم المسمى ليكن الله صادقاً ص 42 والآخر المسمى الحق يحرركم ص 44). فكانت ضلالتهم هذه التي خرجوا بها من هذه التسميات المجازية هي الضلالة الأولى والعظمى بين ضلالاتهم التي لا حصر لها. والثانية مثلها إنكار خلود الروح بدون شرط الطاعة وإنكار خلود عذابها في حالة العصيان. ومن ثم صار كل جهدهم أن يعوجوا كل معاني الكتاب الواضحة البسيطة لتسايرهم في نفي أزلية الابن وأبدية عذاب منكريه. واتبعوا لذلك سبيلا لم يكلفهم في الزمان إلا براعة الإنشاء ولكنهم سيرون في الأبدية بعد فوات الفرصة أنه كلفهم أنفسهم، وهذا السبيل هو تحويل المجاز إلى حقيقة والحقيقة إلى مجاز حسبما يتمشى مع أهدافهم. فإذا رأوا الحقيقة ناصعة حولوا عباراتها إلى رموز وتشابيه وصرفوها عن معانيها الواضحة إلى معاني مضادة. وإذا رأوا الرمز أو التشبيه يساعدهم على طمس الحقيقة التي تفزعهم اعتبروا التشبيه عين الحقيقة وأخفوا الحقيقة التي ينطوي عليها التشبيه. وأيضاً إذا رأوا في ترجمات الكتاب كلمة مترجمة ترجمة غير دقيقة تخفى الحقيقة اعتمدوها وتشبثوا بها كأنه لا أصل لها يرجع إليه. أمّا الترجمة الدقيقة التي تكشف الحقيقة فيرجمونها ويحاولون أن يردموها في كومة من حجارة ترجماتهم الضالة المضللة.

ورداً على سفسطاتهم نقول, هل لم يستعمل الكتاب كلمة « بكر » أو « المولود الأول » إلا بمعناها الحرفي كما قال الرب لفرعون « ها أنا أقتل ابنك البكر » (أي مولودك الأول) (خروج 23:4)؟ كلا, بل استعملها أيضاً بمعنى مجازى كقوله تعالى لفرعون في نفس الفصل « إسرائيل ابني البكر » (أي مولودى الأول) (خروج 22:4) وواضح أن هذا ليس بمعنى حرفي أي أنه أول من ولد لأنه لم يلده، أو أنه أول من خلق لأنه خلق الكثيرين قبله، بل بمعنى مجازى أي أنه الشعب الذي تبناه وعلاه على كل الشعوب كما قيل عنهم « ولهم التبني » (رومية 4:9) وكما قيل لهم « ويجعلك الله رأساً لا ذنباً » (تثنية 13:28) وعليه يكون معنى عبارة « إسرائيل ابني البكر » أنه كما أن البكر له الأسبقية والأولوية والوراثة والرئاسة هكذا كان هذا الشعب من حيث مركزه بين الشعوب. وهنا مأزق للمدعين بأنهم شهود يهوه لا مخرج لهم منه في تشبثهم بالمعنى الحرفي لكلمة بكر أي أول مولود لأنه إذا كان المسيح بكراً بمعنى أول مولود وإسرائيل بكراً بمعنى أول مولود فهل من المعقول أن يكون الاثنان أول مولود؟

وألم يقل الكتاب عن الشرير « يأكل أعضاءه بكر (أو أول مولود) الموت » (أيوب 13:18)؟ فهل للموت أول مولود، أيها الحرفيون؟ أم المعنى مجازى ومقصود به ما للموت من قوة تفوق على البشر؟ وألم يقل الرب عن داود « أجعله بكراً، أعلى من ملوك الأرض » (مزمور 27:89)؟ فهل كان داود بكراً بالمعنى الحرفي؟ هل هو أول مولود؟ أبداً. وهل كل البشر أو حتى كل الملوك الذين جُعل هو عليهم بكراً ولدوا بعده؟ أبداً. إذن فكلمة بكر مستعملة له مجازياً للدلالة على ما ناله من الله في مركزه الملكي من أولوية بالنسبة لهم ورئاسة عليهم، الأمر الذي تدل عليه كلمة « أعلى » في قوله تعالى عنه « أجعله بكراً، أعلى من ملوك الأرض ».

وألم يقل الكتاب عن مؤمني العهد الجديد أنهم « كنيسة أبكار » (عبرانيين 23:12)؟ فهل كل منّا هو أول مولود؟ أبداً. لأن المولود الأول لا يمكن أن يكون أفراداً بل فرداً واحداً. هذا فضلاً عن أن مؤمني العهد القديم هم سابقون لنا في الولادة الأولى والثانية. إذن فكلمة أبكار مستعملة لنا هنا بمعنى مجازى أي أن الله جعل لنا الأولوية في المركز على غيرنا كما قيل « يكون الآخرون أولين والأولون آخرين » (متى 16:20)

وإن قيل أن المعنى المجازى صحيح بالنسبة لمن فاتوا لأنه فعلاً ليس منهم من هو أول مخلوق. ولكن المعنى المجازى لكلمة « بكر » بالنسبة للمسيح ليس صحيحاً ولا يصح معه إلا المعنى الحرفي إذ أنه وحده أول مخلوق لأنه أول مولود. إذا كان المسيح بكر كل خليقة بمعنى أنه المخلوق قبل غيره بولادته قبل غيره أو أنه بكر مواليد أبيه, فهذا يتحتم معه أن « كل خليقة » مولودة بعده. وهذا لم يحصل إطلاقاً لأن « كل خليقة » هي مخلوقة غير مولودة سواء أكانت هذه الخليقة هي جماد أو نبات أو حيوان أو إنسان أو ملاك. ومع أن الناس قيل عنهم أنهم بنو الله (إشعياء 16:63، 8:64، ملاخي 10:2، متى 11:7، 28:21-32، لو 11:15-31، أعمال 28:17و29) لحصولهم بالخلق على أرواح من الله على صورة الله الروح (تكوين 26:1، 7:2، إشعياء 16:57، زكريا 1:12، يعقوب 9:3) ولكنهم لم يدعوا أولاد الله لأنهم بأرواحهم مخلوقون لا مولودون من الله. وكذلك الملائكة قيل عنهم أنهم بنو الله (أيوب 6:1، 1:2، 7:38) لأنهم خلقوا أرواحاً على صورة الله الروح (عبرانيين 7:1و14) ولكنهم لم يدعوا أولاد الله لأنهم كأرواح هم مخلوقون لا مولودون من الله. لذلك بالنسبة لهؤلاء وأولئك قيل عن الله أنه « أبو الأرواح » (عبرانيين 9:12) ولم يدع والد الأرواح. وعليه ما دام حتى الملائكة, غير مولودين من الله فالابن لم يكن « بكر كل خليقة » بمعنى أول مواليد أبيه. حاشا لأنه ليس لأبيه في كل الخليقة مواليد، حتى ولا الملائكة.

ولا يفوتنا أيضاً أن عبارة « بكر كل خليقة » التي قيلت في المسيح جعلوها هم بكر كل خلائقه أو أول من خلقه الله بينما الحقيقة هي: أولاً - أن كلمة « بكر » حتى في معناها الحرفي لا تعنى بالمرة المخلوق الأول بل فقط المولود الأول. ثانياً - أن العبارة ليست، كما حرفوها، بكر كل خلائقه أي كل خلائق الله، هذا التحريف الذي خرجوا منه بأن الابن هو المخلوق الأول بكر خلائق الله أو أول مخلوق خلقه الله، بل العبارة هي « بكر كل خليقة » في حين أن النص هنا ينسب الخليقة في خلقها للابن نفسه الذي هو بكرها، وليس للآب، فيقول « شاكرين الآب الذي…نقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته…الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور، بكر كل خليقة. فإنه فيه خُلق الكل…الكل به وله قد خُلق » (كولوسي 12:1-16). فالابن، إذن، هو الذي الخلائق خلائقه ليس فقط لأنه هو الذي خلقها بل وأيضاً لأنه الذي لنفسه خلقها كما يقول النص الأخير « الكل به وله قد خُلق » (ع 16). فإذا كان هو بكر كل خلائقه التي هو خالقها أو المخلوق الأول على زعمهم، بين من خلقهم فيكون هو الذي خلق نفسه. وهذا ظاهر البطلان فهل خلق الخالق نفسه؟ وإذا كان لكلمة بكر معناها الحرفي أي المولود الأول في القول عنه « بكر كل خليقة » بينما ظهر أنه الخالق لكل الخليقة أو الوالد لكل المواليد، على زعمهم أن هناك ولادة، فيكون هو المولود الأول بين من ولدهم، أ و يكون هو الذي ولد نفسه. وهذا أيضاً ظاهر البطلان لأنه هل يلد الوالد نفسه.

إذن، فليس لكلمة « بكر » أي معنى حرفي يدل على ولادة أو خلق للابن. بل كل معناها للابن إنما هو مجاز مستعار من بشرياتنا لتتضح لنا الآهياته التي تفوق أفكارنا.

فما الذي تعنيه، إذن، كلمة « بكر » في معناها المجازى المستعار بالنسبة للمسيح؟ أن البكر أو المولود الأول يشغل مركزاً بالنسبة لأبيه، ومركزاً بالنسبة للآخرين، ومركزاً متوسطاً بين الطرفين. فبالنسبة لأبيه هو محبوبه، ولذلك قيل عن الابن في النص أنه كالبكر « ابن محبة الآب » (كولوسي 12:1و13) والمركز الثاني الذي للبكر هو أنه حلقة وسطي بين أبيه والآخرين لأنه صورته أمامهم. ولذلك قيل في النص عن الابن كالبكر « الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور » (كولوسي 15:1) يعنى أمام كل الخليقة لأنه « بكر كل خليقة » كما قيل « الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر (أو أظهر) » (يوحنا 18:1) وكما قال هو، تبارك اسمه « الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب » (يوحنا 9:14) والمركز الثالث الذي يشغله البكر أنه كالسابق لغيره له حق الأولوية على غيره والوراثة له والرئاسة عليه. ولذلك قيل في النص عن الابن كالبكر « الذي هو قبل كل شيء » (كولوسي 17:1) بغير تحديد بدء لهذه الأسبقية التي له على كل شيء مما يدل على أنه البكر بمعنى السابق الأزلي لكل الخليقة مما ينفى عنه الخلق والولادة أو أي معنى حرفي آخر تعنيه كلمة بكر أو يبتكر لها. وبالنسبة لما للبكر من حق الوراثة قيل في النص عن الابن كالبكر « الكل له » (كولوسي 16:1). وبالنسبة لما للبكر من حق الإشراف والرئاسة قيل في النص عن الابن كالبكر « وفيه يقوم الكل » (كولوسي 17:1) بمعنى أنه العلة في بقاء كل شيء كما كان هو العلة في وجوده.

على أن كلمة « بكر » بالنسبة للمسيح تعنى أكثر مما تعنيه بالنسبة لغيره من أسبقية وأولوية ووراثة ورئاسة، فقد أعلن عن الابن هنا في النص أنه ما دام هو « بكر كل خليقة » أو أن كل ما خلق سواء كان جماداً أو نباتاً أو حيواناً أو إنساناً أو ملاكاً مسبوق به فيكون هو بالضرورة خالقه لأنه السابق المباشر له ولا يتوسطهما ثالث. هذا هو المعنى البهي والسامي والمشبع للقلب الذي قصده الروح القدس من تسميته الابن الأزلي « بكر كل خليقة » أي السابق المباشر والخالق القادر لكل ذرة من ذرات الخليقة على حدتها. وهذه هي قوة معنى فاء السببية في قول الروح القدس عن الابن « بكر كل خليقة. فإنه فيه خُلق الكل: ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى، سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رئاسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خُلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل » (كولوسي 15:1-17) وهذا بخلاف كل بكر غيره حرفياً كان أو معنوياً. فلم يكن رأوبين بكر أو سابق إخوته الحرفي ولا يوسف بكر أو سابق إخوته المعنوي خالقاً أو موجداً لإخوته. إذن فلكلمة « بكر » بالنسبة للابن الأزلي معنى إلهي أزلي خاص لم ولن يكون لها بالنسبة لغير الابن. وهيهات أن يكون الرمز كالمرموز إليه أو المخلوق كخالقه.

ولا يفوتنا أن نختم بالقول أنه كما أن الابن هو « بكر كل خليقة » (كولوسي 15:1) أي ابن محبة الآب وصورة الله الغير منظور والسابق الأزلي للخليقة، وخالقها، ووارثها أو مالكها، ورئيسها، كذلك هو « بكر من الأموات » (كولوسي 18:2) أي السابق لهم كإنسان في القيامة، والذي بحق الأسبقية، له حق الأولوية والرئاسة عليهم كما قيل « لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء » (ع 18).

وأيضاً هو بكر بين إخوة كثيرين (رومية 29:8) وهم الذين بالميلاد الثاني نالوا الحياة الجديدة فيه كالإنسان الثاني المقام من بين الأموات. وكالسابق لهم في حياة القيامة أصبح له أيضاً حق الأولوية والرئاسة عليهم والقيادة لهم بروحه فيهم في الخدمة والعبادة والعيشة (عبرانيين 12:2و13).

وكذلك هو أيضاً « البكر » أو السابق الأزلي لكل الكون والرئيس أو الملك الأبدي العتيد كما قيل « وأيضاً متى أدخل » الآب ابنه « البكر » إلى العالم يقول الآب « ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله » (عبرانيين 6:1) وهم أسمى الخلائق.

وما دام قد ثبت أن الابن ليس بكراً بمعنى المولود الأول حرفياً بل بمعنى ما للمولود الأول من مركز وحقوق على نحو إلهي غير محدود، مضافاً إلى ذلك معنى أنه الخالق، الأمر الذي لا تعنيه الكلمة إطلاقاً ضمن ما تعنيه حرفياً، نتج من ذلك، بالضرورة، أن كلمة « مونوجينيس » التي وصف بها الابن ومعناها « المولود الوحيد » لا يمكن أن تؤخذ حرفياً بل فقط مجازياً كاستعارة مستمدة هي أيضاً من بشرياتنا لإيصال المعنى الإلهي إلى قلوبنا. لأنه ما دام ليس هو المولود الأول بمعنى حرفي فهو أيضاً ليس المولود الوحيد بمعنى حرفي. وما دام ليس هو المولود الأول بمعنى المخلوق الأول نتج أيضاً بالضرورة، أنه ليس المولود الوحيد بمعنى المخلوق الوحيد الذي خلقه يهوه كما يجدف عليه المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه، بل هو المولود الوحيد بمعنى ما للمولود الوحيد من نسبة شخصية مع أبيه، ومن محبة فريدة خاصة به وحده في قلبه، ومن وحدة معه في الطبيعة والصورة. إن الابن الوحيد بالتبني ليست له بالمرة في قلب الرجل الذي تبناه نفس المكانة التي للابن الوحيد المولود في قلب أبيه الذي ولده بل وليس له بالمرة أي مميز من مميزاته التي أشرنا إليها.

ويؤيد الروح القدس قصده في استعماله هذه الكلمة للابن على سبيل التشبيه قوله « والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب » أو « كما لمولود وحيد عند آب » كما بعض الترجمات الإنجليزية وهي as of an only begotten with a father (يوحنا 14:1)

ويؤيد أيضاً قصد الروح القدس في استعمال هذه الكلمة للابن على سبيل التشبيه أنه في استعماله إياها للمرة الثانية أضاف إليها كلمة أخرى أبرز بها قصد التشبيه فيها. وهذا في قوله: « الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد (أو المولود الوحيد) الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر » (يوحنا 18:1) فهل للآب الغير المحدود حضن يحتضن فيه الابن بالمعنى الحرفي؟ أبداً. إذن، فليس الابن مولوداً وحيداً للآب بالمعنى الحرفي، بل كلا التعبيرين مجاز واستعارة، واقتراب من الله إلينا في شبه صورتنا متحدثاً إلينا بلغتنا البشرية وبتشابيه من صميم حياتنا الإنسانية لنتمتع قلبياً بما لا سبيل لإدراكنا إياه عقلياً.

ويقيناً لو كان الله في الكتاب موجهاً خطابه عن ابنه للملائكة وليس للبشر لاتخذ اللغة والتشابيه التي يكلمهم بها من ملائكياتهم التي يفهمونها، ولما وجدنا في كلامه لهم تلك التشابيه البشرية المستمدة من بشرياتنا كالمولود الأول، أو المولود الوحيد، أو الحضن. ومن ثم أيضاً فكلمة « مونوجينيس » أو « المولود الوحيد » لم تستعمل للابن على سبيل التشبيه للدلالة على تفرده في البنوة والمحبة إلا في كتابات يوحنا فقط، رسول المحبة. وقد بين لنا الكتاب أن هذا هو المعنى المقصود للكلمة في قول الابن عن أبيه « كان له ابن واحد حبيب إليه » (مرقس 6:12) وفي قول الآب عن ابنه « هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت » (متى 17:3، 5:17).

ويؤيد استعمال الكلمة مجازياً للابن استعمالها مجازياً لإسحاق. وهذا في قول الرب لإبراهيم « خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه إسحاق » (تكوين 2:22) وفي قول الرسول بولس عنه « قدم الذي قبل المواعيد، وحيده » (عبرانيين 17:11) مع العلم بأن إسحاق لم يكن هو الابن المولود الوحيد لإبراهيم بل كان هناك أيضاً إسماعيل ولكن إذ طرد إسماعيل وأسقط حقه في البنوة والميراث شغل إسحاق بطبيعة الحال مركز الابن المولود الوحيد. فإذا كانت عبارة الابن الوحيد استعملت لإسحاق مجازياً للدلالة على تفرده بمركز البنوة في أسمى معانيه البشرية كما لو يكون هو المولود الوحيد مع أنه ليس المولود الوحيد أفما كان يجوز أن تستعمل عبارة الابن المولود الوحيد مجازياً للابن الواحد الحبيب للدلالة على تفرده دون غيره بمركز البنوة الحقيقية في أسمى معانيه الإلهية كما لو يكون هو المولود الوحيد لأبيه بسبب تفرده بمكانة المحبة الخاصة في قلب الآب وبصورته أمام كل الخليقة، مع أنه في الواقع ليس مولوداً؟

ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً أن اسم « الآب » مطلق عليه قبل أن نولد نحن منه بل وقبل أن نوجد بالمرة كما قيل « المختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق » (بطرس الأولى 1:1و2) فما دام هو الله الآب فيما قبل الزمن أو في الأزل فلمن كان أباً في الأزل؟ لابنه الوحيد طبعاً كما قال الابن « والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم » (يوحنا 5:17).

وهذا يؤيد جلياً أن بنوة الابن للآب قبل تجسده هي بنوة في اللاهوت منذ الأزل بغير ولادة، وإلا لخاطبه الابن بالقول، أيها الوالد بدل « أيها الآب ». ويؤيد هذا أيضا أنه إذ ولدنا نحن وصف وصفاً بالنسبة لنا بأنه « الوالد » بمعنى الذي ولدنا كما قيل « كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من الله. وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه أيضاً » (يوحنا الأولى 1:5) ولكنه لم يسم الوالد بل ظل اسمه « الآب » لأنه حاشا للآب أن يتنحى عن اسمه الأزلي القائم على علاقته الأزلية في اللاهوت مع ابنه ليستعيض عنه باسم آخر يعبر عن علاقته معنا في الزمان ولا يعبر عن علاقته مع ابنه في الأزل. الأجل الاعتراف ببنوتنا له في الزمان يتنحى عن الاعتراف ببنوة ابنه له في الأزل؟ حاشا! وألف حاشا! لا سيما وأنه لا سبيل لنوالنا البنوة لله بالولادة منه في الزمان إلا بإيمان القلب بإعلان الآب عن ابنه وعن بنوته له منذ الأزل بغير ولادة. لذلك قيل « كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً، ومن يُعترف بالابن فله الآب أيضاً » (يوحنا الأولى 23:2) أمّا من جهتنا فيكفينا أن يعترف ببنوتنا لله بغير حاجة لتغيير اسم الله كما قيل « أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله! » (يوحنا الأولى 1:3)

ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً أننا نحن الذين في الزمان صرنا « أبناء الله » (غلاطية 26:3) بولادة من الله لم ندع فقط « أبناء الله » بل وأيضاً « أولاد الله » (رومية 16:8) لأنها بنوة بولادة ومن ثم في الحال كشف الروح القدس ذلك لأنه لمّا قال « أمّا كل الذين قبلوه » أي قبلوا الابن في حقيقة بنوته الإلهية الأزلية « فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باسمه » في الحال أضاف « الذين وُلدوا ليس من دم، لا من مشيئة جسد، ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من الله » (يوحنا 12:1و13). أمّا الابن الواحد الحبيب فلمّا استعمل له الروح القدس، للدلالة على بنوته ومكانة المحبة التي له كالفريد، لقب « الوحيد » (أو المولود الوحيد) فلكي ينبهنا على أنه لم يستعمله له إلا على سبيل التشبيه فقط كما في قوله « كما لوحيد من الآب » (أو كالمولود وحيد عند آب) لم يردف ذلك بالقول، الذي ولد، كما قال « الذين وُلدوا ».

ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً أننا نجد ابن الله يميز بنوته الإلهية الأزلية للآب. البنوة التي بغير ولادة عن بنوتنا نحن الروحية الحادثة في الزمان بالولادة الثانية في قوله « أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم » (يوحنا 17:3) إذ لم يقل، إلى أبينا، جاعلاً فرقاً بين نوع أبوة الآب له ونوع أبوة الآب لنا. ولأنه الفريد في نوع بنوته يسمى « الابن الوحيد » (يوحنا 16:20) أو « الابن الواحد الحبيب » (مرقس 6:12) أمّا نحن فلأنه ليس منّا من هو فريد في بنوته بل كلنا شركاء في نوع البنوة لذلك نسمى « أبناء كثيرين » (عبرانيين 10:2).

ومن ثم فلتفرده هو بنوع بنوته يخاطب الآب بالقول « يا أبتاه » (لوقا 34:23و46) ولا يخاطبه قط بالقول، يا أبانا، لأنه ليس واحداً منّا في نوع بنوتنا أمّا نحن فلا يخاطب أحدنا الآب بالقول، يا أبتاه، بل نخاطبه كلنا أفراداً وإجمالاً بالقول « يا أبانا » (متى 9:6) اعترافاً منّا بما للمسيح من مركز خاص فريد كالابن الوحيد وبما لنا من مركز عام مشترك كالأبناء الكثيرين الذين ليس فيهم من يتميز عن إخوته في نوع بنوته.

ومن ثم أيضاً لا يسمى أحدنا كفرد ابن الله بل نسمى كلنا بالجملة فقط « أبناء الله » أمّا هو فهو الفريد الذي يسمى وحده « ابن الله » (غلاطية 20:2) وهذا لتفرده ببنوته الإلهية الأزلية. ولنفس السبب أيضاً يسمى وحده « ابن الآب » (يوحنا الثانية 3) لأنه ابن الآب بنوة إلهية أزليه سرية غير مدركة كما قال هو عنها « وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب » (متى 27:11) أمّا نحن فلا ندعى أبناء الآب ولا أولاد الآب بل فقط أبناء الله وأولاد الله لأنه ليس للآب وحده علاقة معنا في ولادتنا الثانية بل وللابن أيضاً والروح القدس. لأنه وإن كان الآب هو الذي ولدنا ثانية (بطرس الأولى 3:1) إلا أن ذلك تم بقيامة ابنه (بطرس الأولى 3:1) وبقوة روح قدسه. ومن ثم قيل عن الروح القدس « المولود من الروح هو روح » (يوحنا 6:3) وقيل عن الابن في قيامته كآدم الأخير أصلاً ورأساً لجنسه الجديد أنه « يرى نسلاً » (إشعياء 10:53) وأنه يُدعى « أباً أبدياً » (إشعياء 6:9) أو أبو الأبدية بالمباينة مع آدم الأول كأبي الحياة الزمنية الحالية.

فإذن، هو الابن في الأزل بغير ولادة لا من أم طبيعية كولادته بالجسد في الزمان بقوة الله من العذراء ولا من أم روحية كولادتنا نحن من الله (يوحنا 13:1) بكلمة الله (بطرس الأولى 23:1) وليس الآب، إذن، هو أبو الابن لأنه ولده ولا الابن هو ابن الآب لأنه وُلد منه بل كل من أبوة الآب لابنه وبنوة الابن لأبيه هي إلهية أزلية. لذلك لم يقل له الآب أنت ولدى بل « أنت ابني » (مزمور 7:2)، ولم يقل الرسول عنه، أرسل الله ولده بل « أرسل الله ابنه » (غلاطية 4:4), ولم يعرفنا الآب عنه بالقول، هذا هو ولدى بل « هذا هو ابني » (متى 17:3) وحتى في صيرورته بالجسد ابن الله بولادته بالجسد من العذراء بقوة الروح القدس يسمى أيضاً « ابن الله » (لوقا 35:1) ولا يسمى أبداً ولد الله لئلا يستخدم العدو هذه التسمية للتمويه على بنوته الإلهية الأزلية التي بغير ولادة. أمّا قول إشعياء النبي عنه « يولد لنا ولد » (إشعياء 6:9) فهذا من ناحية بنوته للعذراء نفسها كمولود منها بالجسد. فهو ولد العذراء ولكنه ابن الله.

وقد مر بنا أن يوحنا كرسول المحبة هو الذي انفرد ملهماً باستعمال كلمة « مونوجينيس » التي معناها « المولود الوحيد » للدلالة على ما للابن من مكانة محبة في قلب أبيه كوحيده مشبهاً بالمولود البشرى الوحيد لأبيه من حيث تفرده بذاته وبمكانة المحبة التي له في قلب أبيه فهي تشبيه عاطفي من رسول المحبة لذلك لا تلاقينا في غير كتاباته بل يلاقينا معناها فقط كما مر بنا في الشواهد السالفة.

إذن فكلمة « مونوجينيس » التي معناها « المولود الوحيد » ليس لها دلالة بالنسبة للابن إلا أنه الابن الوحيد الذي يشغل في قلب أبيه مكانة تصورها على نوع ما مكانة إنسان هو المولود الوحيد لأبيه. وكذلك كلمة « بروتوكوس » التي معناها « البكر » أو « المولود الأول » ليس لها دلالة بالنسبة للابن إلا أنه الابن الذي له عند أبيه منزلة تصورها على نوع ما منزلة إنسان هو المولود الأول لأبيه. فله في قلب أبيه مكانة المولود الوحيد وله عنده منزله المولود الأول. أمّا من الناحية الحرفية فهو ليس مولوداً بالمرة.

ما دام الابن في لاهوته الأزلي ليس مولوداً بالمرة فلا يكون لتشبيه ”المولود الأول“ بالنسبة له معنى المخلوق الأول كما يزعم المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه، ولا يكون لتشبيه ”المولود الوحيد“ بالنسبة له معنى المخلوق الوحيد كما يجدفون. وبالتبعية فليس المعنى في قوله عن نفسه إنه « بداءة خليقة الله » (رؤيا 14:3) أنه هو أول خليقة حية خلقها الله كما يتوهمون ويوهمون. لأن كلمة « بداءة » في أصلها اليوناني معناها بكل بساطة ”منشأ أو مصدر“ كما قيل عنه أنه « البداءة » (كولوسي 18:1) أي نقطة الابتداء التي منها بدأت الخليقة أو الأصل الذي منه نشأت أو المخرج والمولد كما قيل عنه « كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان » (يوحنا 3:1) وأيضاً « فإنه فيه خلق الكل…الكل به وله قد خلق » (كولوسي 16:1).

والفصل الذي قال فيه عن نفسه أنه « بداءة خليقة الله » (رؤيا 14:3-22) أعلن فيه نفسه أنه الله ذاته. فأعلن عدم محدودية علمه كالله في القول « أنا عارف أعمالك » (رؤيا 15:3) كما ويعلن أنه الله ديان الجميع في القول « أنا مزمع أن أتقيأك من فمي » (ع 16)، وأنه الله الغني المغني في قوله « أشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهباً مصفى بالنار لكي تستغني » (ع 18) لأن قوله « مني » يدل على أن المال ماله وهو حر التصرف فيه، وليس يُعطَى له من آخر وهو وكيل عليه، مما يدل على أنه الله كما ويعلن أنه الله المبرر في قوله « وثياباً بيضاً لكي تلبس، فلا يظهر خزي عريتك » (ع 18) مما يدل على أنه ذات يهوه إيلوهيم الذي ستر خزي عري أبوينا الأولين بأقمصة الجلد (راجع تكوين 20:3) كما ويعلن أنه الله الذي يفتح البصيرة في قوله « وكحل عينيك بكحل » يقصد بكحل منه « لكي تبصر » (رؤيا 18:3) كما قيل عنه « نعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق » (يوحنا الأولى 20:5) وأيضاً « حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب » (لوقا 45:24). كما ويعلن أنه الرب الذي يحب شعبه وله أن يوبخهم ويؤدبهم في قوله « إني كل من أحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه، فكن غيوراً وتب » (رومية 19:3) كما قيل عنه « يا ابني…لا تحتقر تأديب الرب، ولا تخُر إذا وبخك. لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه » (عبرانيين 5:12و6). كما ويعلن أنه عريس شعبه الذي يطالب بعواطف القلب التعبدية له ويعد بشبع السرور في قوله « هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي » (رؤيا 20:3) كما قال شعبه عنه في صورة عروسه « صوت حبيبي قارعاً: « افتحي لي يا أختي، يا حبيبتي، يا حمامتي، يا كاملتي!… » قمت لأفتح لحبيبي…الخ » (نشيد الأنشاد 2:5و5). كما ويعلن أنه الله المجازى شعبه ولو أنه تجسد. وهذا في قوله « من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه » (رؤيا 21:3) وأخيراً يعلن أنه الله الذي الكل مسئول عن الخضوع له في قوله « من له أذن فليسمع » (رؤيا 22:3). وكما أعلن وحدته مع الآب كالله الواحد في قوله « جلست مع أبي في عرشه » (ع 21) يختم بإعلان وحدته مع الروح القدس كالله الواحد في قوله « من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس » (ع 22) وفي هذا جميعه يعلن عدم محدوديته كالله في تعامله مع كل شعبه أفراداً في قوله « من له أذن فليسمع » وإجمالاً في قوله « فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس ».

وما دام الابن هو الله فليس من المعقول أن يكون ابناً يخلق بل هو الله الابن، الابن الخالق وليس الابن المخلوق.

إننا نحن المؤمنين قد صرنا أبناء الله وأولاده بخلق. لأننا بولادتنا ولادة ثانية خُلقنا خلقاًً جديداً في المسيح المقام كآدم الأخير كما قيل « إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة » (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5) أمّا الابن فلم يذكر عنه قط أنه خُلق بل بالعكس ذكر عنه أنه خالق الخلق القديم والجديد. فعن خلقه للقديم قيل عنه « فإنه فيه خُلق الكل » (كولوسي 19:1) وعن خلقه للجديد قيل عنه « مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع » (أفسس 10:2) فنحن أولاد الله بولادة ثانية وخلق جديد أمّا هو فهو الابن بطبيعته أي ذاتياً وإلهياً وأزلياً بغير ولادة أو خلق سواء كان قديماً أو جديداً.

وقد مر بنا أيضاً أن الملائكة والبشر دعوا « بني الله » لأن الله خلق الملائكة أرواحاً وخلق البشر أرواحاً لابسة أجساداً ومن ثم دُعي تعالى « أبي الأرواح » (عبرانيين 9:12). ولكن لأنهم جميعاً، ملائكة وبشر، أبناء الله بالخلق، يقال عن الله من جهة الملائكة « الصانع ملائكته » (مزمور 4:104، عبرانيين 7:1) ومن جهة البشر « جابل » أو مكون أو منشىء « روح الإنسان في داخله » (زكريا 1:12) ويقول تعالى عن ذلك أيضاً « الروح يُغشى عليها أمامي، والنسمات التي صنعتها » (إشعياء 16:57) أمّا الابن فلأنه قبل ولادته بالجسد من العذراء هو ابن الله بطبيعته بغير خلق لم يقل الله عنه قط لا في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل أنه في بنوته السابقة لولادته بالجسد من العذراء قد كونه الله أو عمله أو صنعه أو أنشأه بل بالعكس قال له تعالى بإطلاق في الأزل والأبد « أنت ابني » (مزمور 7:2) ومن ثم لم يدع واحد منهم قط مثله، لا ملاك ولا إنسان، بلقب ابن الله بصيغة المفرد لأنه ليس أحد منهم وحيداً في نوع نسبته هذه لله بل له شركاء فيها. ولم يدع بها إلا آدم وحده على سبيل الرمز (لوقا 38:3) لأنه كان « مثال الآتي » (رومية 14:5) أي رمز الابن الوحيد الأزلي الذي كان عتيداً أن يأتي إلى عالمنا في الزمان بالتجسد، وأيضاً كلا من داود وسليمان لتبني كل منهما في ملكه كرمز إليه في ملكه كالابن المتجسد (مزمور 20:89و26 مع هوشع 5:3، صموئيل الثاني 12:7و14 مع عبرانيين 5:1) مع كل من سيمثله في ملكه (رؤيا 7:21) أمّا الابن فلأنه الابن الإلهي الأزلي لم يرد عنه قط أنه صدر من الآب أو خُلق منه بل ورد أن كلا منهما كائن أزلي في الآخر. فقد قال الابن « قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن » (يوحنا 58:8) وقيل عن الآب أنه « الكائن » (رؤيا 4:1) وقال الابن « إني في الآب والآب فيَّ » (يوحنا 11:14) دون أن يحدد بدءاً لكينونة كل منهما في الآخر كما لم يحدد في أي موضع بدءاً للآب أو للابن مما يدل على أن كلا منهما كائن أزلي في الآخر بكيفية إلهية تفوق الإدراك. لذلك لاق بالابن وحده، دون كل الملائكة والبشر، المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين، أن يُدعى بصيغة الفرد « ابن الله » لأنه ابن الله بالحق لا بالخلق والرمز كآدم، بل ولاق به وحده، دون كل البشر والملائكة، أن يُدعى « ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة » (يوحنا الثانية 3) و« وحيد الآب » (يوحنا 14:1) و« الابن الحبيب » (متى 17:3) و« الابن الوحيد » (يوحنا 16:3) و« الابن الواحد الحبيب » (مرقس 6:12)، بل ولاق به وحده، دون كل البشر والملائكة، أن يُدعى « الابن » بأل التعريف لأنه قبل ولادته من العذراء بالجسد، هو ابن الله بطبيعته، ابن الله ذاتياً وإلهياً وأزلياً، ابن الله بغير ولادة ولا خلق.

6 - الابن بلاهوته في الأزل صار ابن الله بناسوته أيضاً 

بالولادة من العذراء في الزمان

في مزمور 7:2، موضوع تأملنا، بعد أن قال الماسح لمسيحه « أنت ابني » قال له أيضاً « أنا اليوم ولدتك » وهذه ولادة لا يمكن أن تكون في الأزل أو قبل أن يبدأ الزمان. لأنه يقول له « اليوم » وقبل أن يبدأ الزمان أو في الأزل، لم يكن يوم ولا أيام. فهي، إذن، ولادته في الزمان بالجسد من العذراء، الولادة التي قال عنها الملاك للرعاة « وُلد لكم اليوم مخلص هو المسيح الرب » (لوقا 11:2) والتي قال عنها رسوله بولس « ولكن لمّا جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة » (غلاطية 4:4) وكما في التوراة في المزمور الثاني هكذا هنا في هذا الشاهد من الإنجيل يذكر الابن كالموجود بطبيعته إلهياً وأزلياً قبل ولادته من العذراء.

فابن الله هو الابن بطبيعته الإلهية في الأزل كقول الله له هنا في المزمور الثاني « أنت ابني » وهو أيضاً ابن الله بناسوته الذي وُلد به من العذراء في عرض الزمان كقوله تعالى له بعد ذلك « أنا اليوم ولدتك » وكقول الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء في الإنجيل « الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العليَّ تظللك، فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن الله » (لوقا 35:1) فواضح أن بنوته في الزمان هي بنوة بولادة لأنها بالجسد من أم بشرية. أمّا بنوته في الأزل فليست بولادة لأنها إلهية أزلية.

ولا يفوتنا أنه كما هو ابن الله أزلياً بلاهوته، وكما أنه أيضاً ابن الله بناسوته كذلك بناسوته أي بعد تجسده وليس قبل ذلك، صار أيضاً عبد الله أو فتاه. أمّا قبل تجسده فكان هو ابن الله الذي له أزلياً وإلهياً صورة أبيه لذلك يقول عنه رسوله بولس « الذي إذ كان في صورة الله…أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد » (فيلبي 6:2و7) لذلك كما يعرفنا الآب عنه بعد التجسد كابنه منذ الأزل في قوله لنا عنه « هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت » (متى 17:3) كذلك يعرفنا به كعبده أو فتاه بالتجسد في الزمان بقوله لنا عنه « هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم الخ » (إشعياء 1:42-4 مع متى 18:12-21) مع أنه ابنه سرمدياً بلاهوته.

ولكنه وإن كان قد صار عبداً بناسوته وبمركزه الإنساني إلا أنه العبد القدوس الخالي من الخطية بخلافنا نحن العبيد الخطاة. لأنه كما هو قدوس في لاهوته كان لابد أيضاً أن يكون قدوساً في ناسوته. لذلك عندما صلَّى الرسل ميزوه كالعبد القدوس عن داود كالعبد الخاطىء في قولهم لله عن داود « داود فتاك » (أعمال 25:4) وعن الرب يسوع « فتاك القدوس يسوع » (أعمال 27:4) لأن داود قال عن نفسه « هأنذا بالإثم صوَّرت، وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي » (مزمور 5:51) كما قال لله « اغسلني كثيراً من إثمي » (مزمور 1:51) أمّا الابن فكعبد بالناسوت قال عنه الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء « القدوس المولود منك » (لوقا 35:1). بل، وقال هو لأعدائه « من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟ » (يوحنا 46:8) ولذلك أيضاً ميز هو نفسه كالعبد القدوس عنَّا كالعبيد الخطاة في قوله، تبارك اسمه، « إلهي وإلهكم » (يوحنا 17:20) إذ لم يقل إلهنا جامعاً نفسه معنا كأنه، كإنسان، واحد منا. حاشا! لأنه حتى كإنسان، يختلف عنا كل الاختلاف، إذ هو الإنسان القدوس الروحاني الذي شغل في قيامته مركز وأصل ورأس وعينة جنسه الجديد السماوي. أمّا نحن فالبشر الخطاة، أو الجنس القديم العاصي الأثيم لأننا، نحن المؤمنين أنفسنا، لازلنا نتوقع « التبني فداء أجسادنا » (رومية 23:8)، الأمر الذي سيتم عند مجيئه لمّا « يغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده » (فيلبي 21:3، كورنثوس الأولى 35:15-58، يوحنا الأولى 2:3، كولوسي 4:3).

7 - الابن في الأزل بلاهوته 

سيصير أيضاً كإنسان ابن الله بالتبني في ملكوته

لم يكن الابن، قبل تجسده، ابناً بالتبني كملوك إسرائيل لأنه في وجوده السابق لولادته بالجسد من العذراء لم يقل له الله، أنت تكون لي ابناً أي بالتبني بل « أنت ابني » أي ابن بطبيعته إلهياً وأزلياً. ومن ثم فوجوده كالابن سابق للزمن نفسه فهو الابن في الأزل، ولو أنه سيشغل مركز ابن بالتبني كإنسان في مركزه الملكي كما قيل عنه، مرموزاً إليه بسليمان الملك كمتبني في هذا المركز « وأنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً » (صموئيل الثاني 14:7، عبرانيين 5:1).

ففي المسيح « الابن » تجمعت ثلاثة معاني للبنوة. فهو « الابن » ذاتياً وإلهياً في الأزل بلاهوته. وهو « الابن » كمولود في الزمان بناسوته، وهو « الابن » كمتبني مستقبلاً في ملكوته. مع العلم، طبعاً أن بنوته الأزلية بلاهوته هي العلة والأساس لبنوته في الزمان بناسوته وتبنيه كإنسان في ملكوته فهو الابن في لاهوته وفي ناسوته وفي ملكوته بلا تغيير في شخصيته مهما كان المركز الذي يشغله كابن الله أو كابن الإنسان أو كابن داود، كإله المجد أو كرب المجد أو كملك المجد.

ونرى الآب هنا في المزمور الثاني بعدما يقول لابنه « أنت ابني » أي إلهياً « أنا اليوم ولدتك » أي بالجسد في الزمان من العذراء، يعود ويقول له كمتبني في مركزه الملكي العتيد « اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثاً لك، وأقاصي الأرض ملكاً لك. تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد. مثل إناء خزاف تكسرهم » (مزمور 7:2-9). وفي الإنجيل في مرقس 1:12-8 نرى الرب يسوع يطبق على نفسه هذا الكلام الخاص هنا بالمسيح الابن الوارث فيقول « إنسان » كناية عن الآب كما سيتبين « غرس كرماً » هو إسرائيل « ثم أرسل إلى الكرامين في الوقت عبداً » أي نبياً « ليأخذ من الكرامين من ثمن الكرم، فأخذوه وجلدوه وأرسلوه فارغاً. ثم أرسل إليهم أيضاً عبداً » أي نبياً « آخر، فرجموه وشجوه وأرسلوه مُهاناً. ثم أرسل أيضاً آخر، فقتلوه. ثم آخرين كثيرين، فجلدوا منهم بعضاً وقتلوا بعضاً. فإذ كان له أيضاً ابن واحد حبيب إليه » وهنا يشير الابن ذاته إلى نفسه كابن الآب إلهياً وأزلياً لأنه لا يذكر بدء لوجوه كالابن بولادة أو بخلق ويقول عن أبيه إنه « أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراًً، قائلاًً: إنهم يهابون ابني! » مما يدل على تميز شخصية الابن عن العبيد بماله من نسبة شخصية خاصة مع الآب ومن هيبة واجبة مساوية لهيبة الآب، مما يدل على وحدته معه في اللاهوت ومساواته له في الشخصية والهيبة كما قيل « لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب » (يوحنا 23:5).

« ولكن أولئك الكرامين » أي ملوك إسرائيل ممثلين في هيرودس الكبير الذي حاول قتل المسيح في طفولته، وفي هيرودس ابنه الذي اشترك في قتل المسيح في رجوته.

« قالوا فيما بينهم: هذا هو الوارث! هلموا نقتله فيكون لنا الميراث! فأخذوه وقتلوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم » (مرقس 1:12-8) ولذلك يقول عنه رسوله بولس « الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء…كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه » وهنا أيضاً يذكر الابن دون أن يذكر بدء لوجوده بولادة أو بخلق. وهكذا في كل مكان يذكر فيه لا يذكر له بدء بولادة أو بخلق أو بأية كيفية من الكيفيات، مما يدل على أزلية وجوده.

« الذي جعله » الله أبوه.

« وارثاً لكل شيء » كالإنسان المقام من الأموات بالمباينة مع آدم الإنسان الساقط الذي بسقوطه خسر كل شيء.

« الذي به أيضاً » كابنه في الأزل قبل تجسده.

« عمل العالمين » (عبرانيين 1:1و2).

ولا يفوتنا الفرق بينه وبين الأنبياء مما يدل على أنه ليس منهم فليس فقط هم العبيد وهو الابن الوحيد، سيد العبيد، بل هم الخلائق أمّا هو فهو الخالق إذ « به عمل العالمين » وهم لعدم سابقة وجودهم قبل ولادتهم من أمهاتهم لم تكن إرسالية الله لهم بطبيعة الحال إلا بعد ولادتهم (إشعياء 1:6-10، إرميا 4:1-10) أمّا هو فسابقة وجوده الأزلي عند أبيه في السماء قبل ولادته بالجسد من العذراء كانت إرساليته بخلافهم سابقة لولادته. لذلك قيل « لمّا جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة » (غلاطية 4:4) و« الله أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية » (رومية 3:8). ويقول الابن نفسه « لأني قد نزلت من السماء، ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة…الآب الذي أرسلني » (يوحنا 38:6و39) وأيضاً « فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً! » (يوحنا 62:6). وقال لرافضيه « أنتم من أسفل، أمّا أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم، أمّا أنا فلست من هذا العالم » (يوحنا 23:8) وقال عنه المعمدان « الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع…، الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع » (يوحنا 31:3).

وفي النهاية يكفى للتمييز بين بنوة الابن الأزلي أو الله الابن وبين بنوة غيره من الأبناء المخلوقين سواء كانوا هم الملائكة أو البشر أو الملوك أو المؤمنين أنهم جميعاًً أبناء محدودون أمّا هو فلأنه الله هو الابن الوحيد الغير المحدود كقوله « ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء » (يوحنا 13:3) و« ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر » (متى 20:28) و« حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي هناك أكون في وسطهم » (متى 20:18).

وكلهم أبناء غير معصومون. فالملائكة أخطأوا (بطرس الثانية 4:2). والبشر أخطأوا (رومية 12:5). والملوك أخطأوا (مزمور 82) والمؤمنون أحياناً يخطئون (يوحنا الأولى 1:2). أمّا هو فلأنه الله هو إلابن الوحيد المعصوم كقوله لأعدائه « من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟ » (يوحنا 46:8).

وكلهم أبناء يعبدون الله ولا يُعبدون من أحد (أعمال 25:10و26، رؤيا 1:17 مع 10:19) أمَّا هو، فرغم أنه تجسد وأخذ صورة عبد، بل ورغم أنه كإنسان في المجد لا يزال يقودنا في العبادة كمرتبط بكل منّا هنا بروح قدسه فينا (عبرانيين 12:2) لكن لأنه الله هو « الابن الوحيد » المعبود من الكل كقول رسوله بولس عنه « تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب » (فيلبي 10:2و11).



.​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*8 – معاني بنوة الابن للآب وتفرده

فإذن، بنوة الابن للآب هي:

أولاً - نسبة حقيقية لأنه « ابن الآب » (يوحنا الثانية 3).

ثانياً - سرية لأنه « ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب » (متى 27:11).

ثالثاً - فريدة لأنه « الابن الوحيد » (يوحنا 18:1).

رابعاً - تدل على المحبة الفريدة « لأن الآب يحب الابن » (يوحنا 20:5) والابن هو « في حضن الآب » (يوحنا 18:1) وهو « ابن محبته » (لوقا 13:1) و« ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة » (يوحنا الثانية 3).

خامساً - تدل على وحدة الصورة والشبه الإلهيين كما قيل عنه « إذ كان في صورة الله » (فيلبي 6:2) و« الذي هو صورة الله » (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4)) و« الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور » (كولوسي 15:1) وكما قال هو « الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب » (يوحنا 9:14).

سادساً - تدل على المعادلة كما قال « أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل » (يوحنا 17:5) فقال « إن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله » (يوحنا 17:5) في الأقنومية والأزلية والعمل.

سابعاً - تدل على المعادلة في المقام الإلهي والحقوق الإلهية كما قيل عن الآب « فإذ كان له أيضاً ابن واحد حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراً، قائلاً: إنهم يهابون ابني! » (مرقس 6:12). وكما قيل عن الابن « لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله » (يوحنا 23:5) وأيضاً « الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خُلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله » (فيلبي 6:2).

ثامناً - تدل على الوحدانية في الطبيعة الإلهية أو جوهر اللاهوت الواحد كما قال « أنا والآب واحد » (يوحنا 30:10).

لقد قالت عروس النشيد عن الابن مرموزاً إليه بالعريس « كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين » و« معلمٌ بين ربوة » (نشيد الأنشاد 3:2، 10:5) وقال إيثان الأزراحي النبي الملهم « لأنه من في السماء يعادل الرب (يهوه). من يشبه الرب (يهوه) بين أبناء الله (إيليم جمع آخر للاسم إيل)؟ إله (إيل) مهوب جداً في مؤامرة القديسين، ومخوف عند جميع الذين حوله » (مزمور 6:89). وفي هذا أيضاً برهان خاص على لاهوت الابن وأزليته مع الآب ومع الروح القدس باعتبارهم الله الواحد. لأنه مادام ليس بين الملائكة في السماء أو البشر على الأرض من يعادل الله أو يشبهه بينما قيل عن الابن الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح « إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خُلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله » (فيلبي 6:2) وقال عن نفسه أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله (يوحنا 18:5) فيكون هو الله الابن المعادل لله الآب ولله الروح القدس، والذي لا يعادله كائن، إذ ليس من معادل لله حتى بين أبناء الله الذين هم أسمى خلائقه.

ودلالة بنوة المسيح على المعادلة في الأقنومية، والوحدانية في الطبيعة واضحة من أن اليهود ورؤساءهم، وهم يعلمون من توراتهم إن الملائكة والبشر أبناء الله بالخلق كقولهم عن أنفسهم « لنا أب واحد وهو الله » (لوقا 41:8)، فهموا تماماً من قول ربنا يسوع المسيح عن نفسه أنه « ابن الله » أنه لم يقصد بالمرة أنه واحد من هؤلاء الأبناء المخلوقين بل أنه الله كالله أبيه تماماً كما قيل « فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله » (يوحنا 18:5) فكان الاسم « ابن الله » بصيغة المفرد في نظرهم، معادلاً للاسم « الله » وكان يسوع، في نظرهم، مدعياً أنه الله ومعادلاً لله الآب لمّا قال عن نفسه أنه « ابن الله » بصيغة المفرد. ولذلك اعتبروه مجدفاً وطلبوا أن يقتلوه. والمسيح، تبارك اسمه العظيم، لم يخطئهم في هذا الفهم بل بالعكس أكده بقوله « أبي…أعظم من الكل…أنا والآب واحد » (يوحنا 29:10-30) يعنى واحد معه في العظمة الإلهية، وبالتبعية في اللاهوت أو كما أن الآب هو الله العظيم كذلك الابن هو الله العظيم، أو أن الآب والابن معاً هما الله الواحد العظيم. وهذه الوحدانية في اللاهوت والعظمة الإلهية التي للابن مع الآب يعلنها أن للابن كل ما للآب في الكتاب من الأسماء والأوصاف والأعمال الإلهية أو الخاصة بالله وحده. ويدل عليها هنا أن الابن لم ير مانعاً من أن يقدم نفسه في الذكر على الآب في قوله « أنا والآب واحد » وهذا لا يليق بأي مخلوق مهما كان. ويدل عليها هنا أيضاً أنهم اعتبروه في هذا القول مجدفاً لذلك قيل « فتناول اليهود أيضاً حجارة ليرجموه » (يوحنا 31:10) كما يفعل الآن المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه بكتبهم التي ينكرون فيها هذه الوحدانية بحجة أنه قال عن الآب « أبي أعظم مني » وأنه قال له « لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك » (كتابهم المسمى ليكن الله صادقاً ص 109 و110) وفاتهم بإرادتهم أن الآب صار أعظم من الابن كسيده المطاع بالنسبة للابن في مركزه كإنسان فقط أو في الزمان بعد تجسده فقط واتخاذه صورة ومركز العبد بالنسبة لأبيه. هذا، حال كونهما سرمدياً باللاهوت ذات الإله الواحد ذي المقام الإلهي الواحد والأسماء والأوصاف والأعمال والحقوق الإلهية الواحدة، لذلك أجابهم يسوع: « أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي. بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟ ». أجابه اليهود قائلين: « لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً ». أجابهم يسوع: « أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة؟ إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله، ولا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب، فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له: إنك تجدف، لأني قلت: إني ابن الله؟ إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيَّ وأنا فيه » (يوحنا 32:10-38) أي أن الطبيعة الإلهية واحدة في الاثنين، وأن الاثنين واحد في اللاهوت كالله الواحد رغم تميزهما في الأقنومية. لذلك قيل أيضاً « فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه » كما حاول المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه أن يفعلوا بحملتهم عليه « فخرج من أيديهم » (يوحنا 39:10).

فهم فهموا تماماً أنه قصد من قوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله أنه معادل لأبيه كالله، وواحد معه كالله، وأنه لمّا سمي نفسه ابن الله جعل نفسه بذلك إلهاً، لا بمعنى رئيس، بل بمعنى ذات الله جل شأنه، لذلك اعتبروه مجدفاً وطلبوا أن يقتلوه. أمّا هو تبارك اسمه، فأخذ يعلن مرة أخرى حقيقة لاهوته المنطوية عليها بنوته لله أبيه فيما يلي « فأجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له: « أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا: هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟ ». قال له يسوع: أنت قلت! » أو الأمر هو كما قلت. ثم أضاف تأكيداً في قوله « وأيضاً أقول لكم: من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة » (متى 63:26و64) وهذا عن قيامته كابن الإنسان من بين الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات وجلوسه عن يمين الله كقول النبي داود عنه « قال الرب (يهوه) لربي (أدوناي): اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك » (مزمور 1:110) وبذلك أعلن أنه، رغم تجسده هو الرب كأبيه تماماً إذ أنهما الرب الواحد رغم تميزهما في الأقنومية. وبعد ذلك يقول عن نفسه بعد جلوسه كابن الإنسان عن يمين الله الآب « وآتياًً على سحاب السماء » (متى 64:27) كقول النبي دانيآل عنه « كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن الإنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام، فقربوه قدامه » ليأخذ لنفسه كإنسان المُلك من أبيه ويرجع لإدانة أعدائه. راجع مزمور 8:2-12 مع لوقا 12:19و14و15و27 « فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً الخ » (دانيآل 12:7-14) وبذلك أعلن أنه كابن الله هو الله الملك الديان ولو أنه تجسد. وقد فهم رئيس الكهنة ذلك جيداً « فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلاً: « قد جدف! ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ ها قد سمعتم تجديفه! ماذا ترون؟ ». فأجابوا وقالوا: إنه مستوجب الموت » (متى 65:26و66) فإذن، لقد قصد أنه ابن الله بمعنى أنه الله كأبيه رغم تميزهما في الأقنومية. واليهود ورؤساؤهم فهموا ذلك، وهو تبارك اسمه، لم ينفه فهو، إذن، ابن الله بمعنى وحدته مع الله أبيه في الطبيعة الإلهية والصورة الإلهية والمقام الإلهي والحقوق الإلهية فهو الله الابن المعادل لله للآب، ولله الروح القدس. لأن الثلاثة هم ذات الإله الواحد الذي لا معادل له.

9 - الآب هو يهوه

واضح جداً من واقع هذا المزمور أن الآب هو يهوه إذ قيل « تآمر الرؤساء معاً على الرب (يهوه) وعلى مسيحه…الرب (يهوه) يستهزىء بهم » قائلاً « أمّا أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي » (مزمور 2:2و4و6) ويقول المسيح في نفس المزمور « إني أُخبر من جهة قضاء الرب (يهوه) قال لي: أنت ابني: أنا اليوم ولدتك » (مزمور 7:2) وفي الإنجيل قيل عن الرسل أنهم « رفعوا بنفس واحدة صوتاً إلى الله وقالوا: أيها السيد، أنت هو الإله الصانع السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها، القائل بفم داود فتاك…اجتمع الرؤساء معاً على الرب وعلى مسيحه. لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع » كإنسان « الذي مسحته، هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل…والآن، يارب، انظر إلى تهديداتهم الخ » (أعمال 24:4-29) فالذي قال للمسيح، أنت ابني، أي الآب هو، كما هو ظاهر، يهوه حسب أقوال المزمور في التوراة والرب الإله حسب أقوال الرسل في الإنجيل.

10 - الابن هو يهوه

أيضاً واضح جداً من واقع هذا المزمور أن الابن هو يهوه. وهذا من أمرين:

أولاً - أن الروح القدس يقدمه متكلاً للقلب ويطوَّب جميع المتكلين عليه في قوله عنه « قَبَّلوا الابن » علامة لقبوله واتكال القلب عليه « طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه » (مزمور 12:2) والتوراة تعلن بكل وضوح أن الاتكال لا يجب أن يكون إلا على الرب (يهوه)، لا على مخلوق ملائكي أو بشرى ولو كان رئيساً كما قيل « لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء، ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده…طوبى لمن إله (إيل) يعقوب معينه، ورجاءه على الرب إلهه (يهوه إيلوهيم) » (مزمور 3:146و5) وكما قيل « يا إله (إيلوهيم) خلاصنا، يا متكل جميع أقاصي الأرض والبحر البعيدة » (مزمور 5:65). وبينما يطوَّب المتكلون علي الرب (يهوه) يلعن المتكلون على غيره في القول « هكذا قال الرب (يهوه): ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان، ويجعل البشر ذراعه، وعن الرب (يهوه) يحيد قلبه…مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب (يهوه)، وكان الرب (يهوه) متكله » (إرميا 5:17و7) وأيضاً « يارب (يهوه)إله الجنود، طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليك » (مزمور 12:84). ومادام الروح القدس في مز 12:2 طوَّب جميع المتكلين على الابن وفي مزمور 12:84، 5:146، إرميا 5:17 طوب جميع المتكلين على الرب، وفي مزمور 3:146 حرَّم الاتكال على غير الرب، وفي إرميا 5:17 لعن المتكلين على غير الرب ينتج، بما لا مفر منه، أن الابن هو الرب (يهوه) نفسه الذي يطوَّب جميع المتكلين عليه ويلعن جميع المتكلين على غيره. ولذلك قال عنه الملاك الذي بشر الرعاة بولادته بالجسد من العذراء « وُلد لكم اليوم مخلص هو المسيح الرب » (لوقا 11:2) كما قيل عنه أيضاً « لنا رب واحد…يسوع المسيح » (كورنثوس الأولى 6:8).

إن اسم الجلالة « يهوه » الذي سُمي به الآب في المزمور الثاني والمترجم « الرب » في توراتنا العربية، هو مترجم في الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية « كيريوس » معرفاً ولأن الرسل الملهمين بالروح القدس كانوا يقتبسون من الترجمة السبعينية لذلك كان هذا الاسم اليوناني هو الاسم الذي استعمله الروح معرفاً للآب على فم الرسل في قولهم « اجتمع الرؤساء معاً على الرب (كيريوس معرفاً ترجمة يهوه) وعلى مسيحه » (مزمور 2:2 مع أعمال 26:4). ومن أهم ما يجب ملاحظته هنا أن هذا الاسم ذاته هو ما استعمله الروح القدس معرفاً للابن على فم رسله وأنبيائه في سفر الأعمال والرسائل كما في قول الرسول السالف « لنا رب (كيريوس معرفاً ترجمة يهوه) واحد…يسوع المسيح » (كورنثوس الأولى 6:8) أي الرب الذي لا رب سواه.

فينتج مما فات أن الابن متكل القلب حسب (مزمور 12:2) هو، كالآب تماماً، يهوه بذاته واسمه وصفاته وأعماله وإن قال المدعون إنهم شهود يهوه وتلاميذ التوراة، وكيف يمكن أن يكون هذا؟ كيف يمكن أن يكون يهوه الواحد هو الآب والابن؟ كيف يمكن أن يكون الواحد هو الاثنان والاثنان هما الواحد؟ فيجيب الرب يسوع نفسه على كل من هؤلاء بما أجاب به على نيقوديموس « أنت معلم إسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا؟ » (يوحنا 10:3). وعليه لم يبق أمام القائلين بأنهم شهود يهوه سبيل لإنكار أن الابن هو يهوه ذاته إلا برفض إعلان يهوه عن ذاته في كتابه الذي يدعون التتلمذ له.

ثانياً – والأمر الثاني في المزمور الثاني الذي يتجلى منه أن الابن هو يهوه كالآب تماماً هو أن الروح القدس يتوعد به العالم المرتد عنه كديانه أولاً في إذاعته قول الابن « إني أُخبر من جهة قضاء الرب: قال لي: أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك. اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثاً لك، وأقاصي الأرض ملكاً لك. تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد. مثل إناء خزاف تكسرهم » ثانياً في قوله هو نفسه « فالآن يا أيها الملوك تعقلوا. تأدبوا يا قضاة الأرض. اعبدوا الرب بخوف، واهتفوا برعدة. قَبَّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق. لأنه عن قليل يتقد غضبه » (ع 12:10) وفي الإنجيل يقول الابن « لأن الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب…وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين أيضاً، لأنه ابن الإنسان » (يوحنا 22:5و23و27) لأنه هو الذي حمل دينونة الخطية كابن الإنسان الوسيط وأصبح من حقه أن يرفعها عمن يؤمن به كابن الله الأزلي ويوقعها على من لا يؤمنون ولذلك قيل عنه أيضاً « من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح هو » أو هو المسيح « الذي مات، بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله، الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا » (رومية 34:8) أي فينا نحن المؤمنين به « لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش، لكي يسود على الأحياء والأموات…لأننا جميعاً – أي مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين – سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح » وحسب الحاشية « كرسي الله، لأنه مكتوب » في إشعياء 21:45-23 « أنا حي، يقول الرب (كيريوس بأداة التعريف، ترجمة يهوه)، إنه لي ستجثو كل ركبة، وكل لسان سيحمد الله. فإذاً كل واحد منّا سيعطى عن نفسه حساباً لله » (رومية 9:14-12) لقد اقتبس الرسول من السبعينية. وإليك نفس العبارة كما وردت في ترجمتنا العربية « أنا الرب (يهوه) ولا إله (إيلوهيم) آخر غيري إله (إيل) بار » أي عادل في إدانته للمرتدين عنه « ومخلص » المؤمنين به من دينونته « …أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر. بذاتي أقسمت، خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع: إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة، يحلف كل لسان » (إشعياء 21:45-23). ولكن من هو « يهوه إيلوهيم » هذا الذي بذاته يقسم، وعلى تنفيذ قسمه في وقته يصمم، والذي له أمام كرسيه العباد تتقدم وتجثو الركب، ويقدم الحساب، ويحمد كل لسان على ما حكم به عدلاً من ثواب وعقاب؟ هو، تبارك اسمه، الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الآب. فعن وقوفنا الحتمي أمامه وهو على كرسيه تنفيذاً لقسمه قيل « لأنه لابد أن نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح » (كورنثوس الثانية 10:5) وعن تقديمنا الحساب له لينال الأبرار منه ثوابهم والأشرار عقابهم قيل « لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع، خيراً كان أم شراً » (كورنثوس الثانية 10:5) وعن جثو كل ركبه له وهو على كرسيه تتميماً لقسمه، واعترافاً عملياً منهم به أنه « يهوه إيلوهيم » أي « الرب الإله » معبود الكل، رغم تجسده وظهوره في صورة إنسان اسمه يسوع قيل « تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء » أي الأبرار المختطفين، إلى السماء عند مجيء المسيح « ومن على الأرض » أي الأبرار المحفوظين، (بعد الاختطاف) من الضربات والباقين على الأرض للمُلك الألفي فالأبدي « ومن تحت الأرض » (فيلبي 10:2) وهم المعذبون في جهنم من بشر وشياطين وعن الاعتراف الشفاهي بربوبيته وألوهيته، (علاوة على الاعتراف العملي بالجثو)، وعن حمد كل لسان له على ما حكم به، إن كان ثواباً أو عقاباً، إقراراً بعدله في حكمه قيل « ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح » أي الظاهر في صورة عبد بالتجسد « هو » أي في حقيقته « رب (كيريوس بأداة التعريف، ترجمة يهوه) لمجد الله الآب » (فيلبي 11:2) إذن، فهذا الكلام الذي لا يحتمل أي تأويل معناه أن الابن، كالآب تماماً هو الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) وإن سأل المدعون بأنهم شهود يهوه وقالوا، كيف ذلك؟ قلنا لهم، اسألوا أنتم يهوه عن ذلك. أمَّا نحن فقد اكتفينا بما قاله لأنه صادق وويل وكل الويل لمن يكذبه.

غير أن المدعين بأنهم شهود يهوه، الذين كل غرضهم أن يشهدوا أن الرب يسوع ليس هو يهوه، لمّا يجدون أنفسهم وقد وقع عنق عقيدتهم الكفرية بين فكي كماشة التوراة والإنجيل، يلجأون إلى أكاذيبهم المبتكرة. فبينما يعترفون بأن الذي ظهر لآدم وكلمه وحاكمه هو الكلمة أي الابن ينكرون في الوقت نفسه أن الكلمة هو يهوه (راجع كتابهم المسمى الحق يحرركم ص 25، 42-45، 97) ولكن الكتاب يكذبهم علناً إذ يقول عن آدم وحواء « وسمعا صوت الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم)…فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم)…فنادى الرب الإله (يهوه إيلوهيم) آدم وقال الخ » (تكوين 8:3و14) فالذي سُمع صوته والذي اختبأ الاثنان من وجهه والذي نادى آدم بصوته هو يهوه نفسه وليس كليماً له متكلماً بلسانه كما يزعمون، ولا قاضياً ولا موظفاً بالنيابة عنه كما يكذبون. وما دام بإقرارهم الحاضر والمتكلم والمحاكم هو الكلمة، وما دام الكتاب قرر أن الحاضر والمتكلم والمحاكم هو يهوه، فيكون الكلمة هو يهوه ذاته مهما كانت محاولاتهم للتهرب من هذه النتيجة.

وكذا في ظهوره لإبراهيم يقولون أن الله القدير ظهر لإبراهيم بواسطة رسوله (راجع كتابهم المسمى الحق يحرركم ص 175 س 16). ولكن إبراهيم نفسه الذي رأى يكذبهم تكذيباً صريحاً بتقريره أن الذي رآه هو يهوه نفسه وليس رسوله إذ دعا…الموضع « يهوه يرأه » أي « الرب (يهوه) يرى » (تكوين 14:22). وما دام بإقرارهم أن الظاهر لإبراهيم والمتكلم معه هو الكلمة ينتج أن الكلمة هو يهوه ذاته وليس رسوله رغم تضليلاتهم.

وفي فصل تأملنا هنا، أي في إشعياء 21:45-22، نجد أن المتكلم الذي يقولون عنه هم أنه الكلمة المتكلم بالنيابة عن يهوه، نجد أنه هو يهوه ذاته:

أولاً – لأنه يؤكد أنه يهوه المتكلم بنفسه وليس كليماً له متكلماً بلسانه. وهذا في قوله « أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر…خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع » (إشعياء 22:45و23). 

ثانياً – لأنه بذاته يقسم في قوله « أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر. بذاتي أقسمت » (إشعياء 22:45و23). وليس من له أن يقسم بذاته غير الله وحده (تكوين 16:22، إرميا 13:49، متى 36:5). 

ثالثاً – لأنه يأمر بالجثو له في قوله « أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر…لي تجثو كل ركبة » (إشعياء 22:45و23) وليس من يجب أن تجثو له الركب سجوداً وعبادة إلا الله وحده (متى 10:4، مزمور 6:95).

رابعاً – لأنه يأمر أن لا يحلف ولا يعترف أحد إلا باسمه، وهذا في قوله « أنا الله (إيل) وليس آخر، بذاتي أقسمت…إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة، يحلف كل لسان » (إشعياء 22:45و23). وليس اسم آخر غير اسم الله هو الذي كان ينبغي الحلف به، والذي به ينبغي الاعتراف، وله ينبغي الحمد والتسبيح (تثنية 13:6، 20:10، يشوع 7:23، زكريا 9:14).

إذن، فيهوه ذاته هو المتكلم بنفسه في إشعياء 21:45-23 وليس كليماً له متكلماً عن لسانه ولا موظفاً أو قاضياً من عنده. وما دام قد ثبت من أقوال الروح القدس في الإنجيل أن يهوه المتكلم في ذلك الفصل هو المسيح، وهم أنفسهم لا ينكرون ذلك في مثل هذه الفصول وإنما فقط يحاولون التخلص من مدلوله بابتداع أن المتكلم هو كليم يهوه أو المتكلم عن لسانه، نتج، بما لا يقبل الجدل، ومهما كانت المحاولات من جانبهم، أن المسيح الكلمة هو يهوه بذاته الذي لا إله آخر غيره. أمّا إذا كان المتكلم ملاكاً أمره الله، كما يزعمون، أن يتكلم بالنيابة عن الله قائلاً، أنا الله، وليس هو الله فيكون هذا الملاك كذاباً ويكون الله، حسب تجديفهم عليه، وحاشا له. هو الذي علَّمه ذلك.

11 - الروح القدس هو يهوه

ومن واقع المزمور الثاني نفسه يتضح أن الروح القدس هو أيضاً يهوه كالآب والابن تماماً. وهذا واضح في المزمور من أمرين هما:

أولاً: عدم محدوديته كشخص أو وجوده الشخصي في كل الوجود وهذا ثابت أولاً – من اتصاله بالنبي داود والإيحاء إليه بهذا المزمور كما قال النبي داود « روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني » (صموئيل الثاني 2:23)، ومن اتصاله على هذا النحو عينه في العهدين بكل الأنبياء المعاصرين لبعضهم والإيحاء إليهم جميعاً في وقت واحد ولو بلغ عددهم العشرات أو المئات، وفصلت بينهم أطول المسافات، واختلفت عن بعضها أجناسهم واللغات (عدد25:11-29، صموئيل الأول 20:19-23، يوئيل 28:2، أعمال 15:1، كورنثوس الأولى 6:15 مع أعمال 1:2و4، أعمال 44:10-46، 6:19، كورنثوس الأولى 4:12و7-10) ولذلك، عن وجوده الشخصي الغير محدود هذا في اتصاله بأنبيائه المعاصرين لبعضهم والإيحاء إليهم جميعاً في وقت واحد. على نحو اتصاله بداود في هذا المزمور، الأمر الذي فعله مراراً كما يتضح من مراجعة الشواهد السالفة، عن هذا قيل « لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس » (بطرس الثانية 21:1) وأيضاً « ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه، قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده، كما يشاء » (كورنثوس الأولى 11:12).

وعدم محدوديته الشخصية هذه واضحة أيضاً في هذا المزمور من أمر آخر هو تبكيته للعالم في قوله « فالآن يا أيها الملوك تعقلوا. تأدبوا يا قضاة الأرض » (مزمور 10:2) وقد قال الابن عنه أنه « يبكت العالم » (يوحنا 8:16) وهذا أمر يتطلب اتصاله الشخصي بضمير كل خاطىء على وجه البسيطة، يتصل به على حدته موبخاً إياه بضميره على خطيته سواء كانت هي عدم التوبة إلى الله أو عدم الإيمان بابنه كالمخلص في حالة علمه به. لذلك يقول الرب في التوراة « يدين روحي في الإنسان » (تكوين 3:6) أي في كل إنسان. وفعلاً يوجه الروح في مزمور آخر كلامه لكل إنسان في الدنيا بالقول « اسمعوا هذا يا جميع الشعوب. أصغوا، يا جميع سكان الدنيا، عال ودونٍ، أغنياء وفقراء، سواءً. فمي يتكلم بالحكم، ولهج قلبي فهم » (مزمور 1:49-3) وقيل في الإنجيل « وأمّا هم فلمّا سمعوا…كانت ضمائرهم تبكتهم » (يوحنا 9:8) وعن فعله في الضمير يقول الرسول « ضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس » (رومية 1:9).

وهذا ينقلنا إلى دليل آخر على عدم محدوديته وهو وجوده الشخصي وعمله الداخلي في كل مؤمن كما قيل للمؤمنين « أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم، الذي لكم من الله » (كورنثوس الأولى 19:6) وأيضاً « الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا إننا أولاد الله » (رومية 16:8) وأيضاً « أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخا: يا أبا الآب » (غلاطية 6:4) وأيضاً « الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّات لا ينطق بها » (رومية 26:8) وأيضاً « ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء » (أفسس 30:4).

فاتصاله بضمير كل خاطىء وعمله به فيه، واتصاله بضمير وقلب كل مؤمن وعمله بهما فيه وهو ساكن فيه، مضافاً هذا وذاك إلى اتصاله بكل أنبيائه وعمله فيهم بالإيحاء إليهم، كل هذا، مع تميزه الشخصي عن كل شخصيات البشر واتصاله بكل منهم وعمله فيه بحسب مقتضيات أحواله الشخصية، يدل قطعاً على عدم محدويته كما قيل عنه « أين أذهب من روحك؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟ الخ » (مزمور 7:139-12)، الأمر الذي بسببه يتساءل النبي مستنكراً « من قاس روح الرب؟ » (إشعياء 3:40) وما من كائن غير محدود سوى الله وحده كما قيل عنه « أ إلى عمق الله تتصل، أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟ » (أيوب 7:11) فروح الرب هو يهوه الموجود في كل الوجود والذي لا تقاس له حدود.

ثانياً: مما يدل أيضاً في المزمور الثاني على أن الروح القدس هو يهوه ذاته كالآب والابن علمه بكل شيء الأمر الذي هو من مميزات الله وحده. لأنه في هذا المزمور يكاشفنا بأمور الله، أمور الآب والابن، إذ يأخذ مما لهما ويخبرنا كما قال الابن في يوحنا 13:16-15. وليس من يستطيع أن يعلن الله وأمور الله إلا الله وحده العارف وحده بنفسه وبأموره »كما هو مكتوب: « ما لم تر عين، ولم تسمع أذن، ولم يخطر على بال إنسان: ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه ». فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه. لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لأن مَن مِن الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه؟ هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التي نتكلم بها أيضاً، لا بأقوال تعلّمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس » (كورنثوس الأولى 9:2-13). فلولا أن « روح الله » هو الله ما استطاع أن « يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله » لأن ليس من يعلم بكل شيء حتى الله إلا الله وحده كما قيل « لأن الرب (يهوه) إله (إيل) عليم » (صموئيل الأول 3:2) فالروح القدس، إذن، رغم كل مكابرة، هو يهوه لأنه « العليم »، ولا عليم أو عالم بكل شيء غير الله وحده. ​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مميز جدا جدا


شكرا


مجهود راائع​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمرور يالنهيسي 
لاتنساني في صلاوتك ​*


----------

